# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : part 25



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Woo-hoo.

I am first -just before my laptop gives up!!

Argh!

Anne   and   and   so far ...


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh caroline anne you beat me to it

only have a min again as at work and still feeling very rough 

katerina yeh a massive congrats honey, oh and may be twinnies, if it is i hope you avoid this terrible all day sickness, enjoy this next few days before sickness kicks in   i was sitting crying at work when read your post, good luck for rest of preg,

caroline anne, kat how are you both, is 2ww going fast, when is test day? lets make it a hatrick 

ok i will try and do more personals later got to get back to work.

k xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just posting so I don't lose the thread 
Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend 

*Kat *- massives of luck for you for testing, will be thinking of you       

Just off to be lazy and watch Andy Murray at Wimbledon. I'm another non-footie person who was glued to the final last night 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just posting so I can find us again 

Kat & Caroline Anne- masses of       for testing this week

Katerina- you still up on  Those levels do sound pretty high  you may be joining Kirsty in the twins club. Try to stay sane on the 3ww for the scan  

Elaine- woo hoo! Milestone for you Mrs  24 weeks Hope you're still keeping well and rib flare is easing.

Kirsty- sorry to hear m/s is still in full swing  

Love to all the ERI girls past and present

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there, 

slightly going mental here ... still , but not sure if I have currently cramps or kinda UTI... 

Testing tomorrow morning. In the past it was either starting bleeding around day 13 or earlier ... feeling as if body temp has gone up, feeling like a furnace every night.  

After all the crap going on this year already I could really do with a  ...   

Ah well, we'll see. 

Caroline Anne - hope you're doing ok as well ... shame you have to wait until FRIDAY for the testing!!!  

Well.. will let you know the outcome tomorrow. 

 and 

Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

retrieved the power cable from home on the way back from teh airport - dropped Dh off for his trip to London Boo-hoo  

Kat - I cross absolutely everything for your test tomorrow. Anything psotive is comein yoru way: PMA  , hugs a plenty    , a little  , some magic  , ban of the old  , another   and of course:

  

Hope this helps, but knwo how you feel, I also have a few signs which point me to AF rather than BFP ...  

Let's hope we are both wrong with our fears   

Take care.

Anne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kat didnt realise testing was tomorrow, will be thinking of you honey, managed to get day off work holiday so will try and checkin at some point, got everything crossed for you will be so happy if you and caroline anne get a positive. 

caroline anne dont loose the pma honey, pregnancy and af signs are very similar i have been convinced af on way both times have got positive. Good luck for friday got everything crossed for you too. 

jan woo woo holiday are you relieved, good luck for phone consultation

katerina still on cloud 9?

doodler glad you have broadband

jayne hows the re-write

vonnie, elaine, maz, jola,peanuts and evryone else hope you are all good

flash hope you are having a good holiday

ok gotta run sorry to everyone i have missed speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kat, all the very best for testing tomorrow  

and Anne, stay positive    I almost had a positive one cycle and felt no different to the rest so just trust your body to be doing its thing and here's hoping to some great news for you too  

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Kat, loads of luck for testing tomorrow...I really hope this is the one (or 2!)


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat, good luck for tomorrow!    

Caroline Anne, keep up the PMA  

C xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.   

Caroline Anne - hope you manage to stay positive.  

Chook


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kat,
Good luck tomorrow. I have absolutely everything crossed for you.
        
Love Moira xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kat
Just checking in - will be thinking about you.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a huge positive.


Hannahx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

All the best for tomorrow Kat,

Suzanne&Charlie, xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck Kat        - i've got everything crossed that this is the time for you    

Katerina


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kat, Just wanted to wish you luck for today.  

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi ladies,

just a quick question:

This might be nothing, but it starts to bother me: When I had ET I got a bit confused about when to start taking the cyclogest pessaries. The first one was inserted right after the ET, but should I have started taking it on day three after EC to prepare my lining?? The nurse said my lining was nice and thick and my Dh thought he understood that I should have started on the day of ET, no matter which day that is.
Answers on a postcard please  

Anne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Caroline Anne  

I've never gone to blast stage, but have always had a day 3 transfer and always started cyclogest the day of transfer. I presume therefore they usually start you on cyclogest the day of ET, as the main thing they are looking to do is ensure your progesterone levels are adequate to support the developing embryo until an established pregnancy takes over that role. I'm sure they would have got you in and started on the cyclogest earlier if they thought it necessary, so I'm sure that all will be fine, but you could always call the Nurses to double check - I've rung them with all sorts of daft queries previously    

Hope you are managing to stay calm and looking forward to some more good news hopefully from Kat today and you on Friday         

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

it's a definite  again ... not even chemical, as levels are below 5. It's weird, because I didn't bleed at all (usually the day before the test if it's a negative) and was nearly positive it worked this time. 

Totally angry right now, don't know if I should even bother with a 4th fresh cycle (said before we even started that I will only put myself through 4 fresh ones), as it doesn't seem to stick and the only thing they come back with is "Oh, lose some weight".  I am fed up with the whole thing really. Got someone at work who's double my size at least and has been on a very unhealthy (in my eyes - "Lighter Life") diet when she realised she was pregnant (and even then she was double my size). 

Think I may be off again for a bit ... 

Caroline Anne - hope you'll get a  on Friday.  

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kat  . That's such cr*p news. You have every right to feel angry! And you have my total sympathy on the weight front (even my own DH has tried that one on me) - when you see some of the folk who fall pg with no probs, it just doesn't seem an issue for them. I hope the clinic will be sympathetic and offer you something that can let you feel you're doing something different - so important. In the meantime, we're all here for you when you need us.
Love and big hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kat,

So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and DH.  .  Your completely within your rights to feel angry as I think that after a number of failed attempts they have to offer a better reason than that as to why its not working. 

You and DH need time to work out what to do next, would you consider moving to another clinic?  Hope you are taking time out to be with one another and as I said before thinking of you both.

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

Kat - am so disapointed for you. Totally agree that the clininc should try to investigate more to offer better/other explanation and even to try to point you to other/different treatment regime. 

Poo   !!!

Sending you lotsa        

Eclaire - thanks for your thoughts - makes sense, feel a bit better. might even phone the clinic. I sure have bothered them with my fair share of questions ... 

Anne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Kat*- am so so sorry to hear your news  Had hoped for you that the no bleeding was a positive sign too  Sending you and Doug the hugest  Take care of each other and know that we are always here for you when you feel ready to come back.

Much love
Maz x

*Jan*- hope phone appointment this afternoon goes well


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Really sorry *Kat*  I don't know what else to say, IF really sucks  As the others have said, we'll all be here for you when you feel ready to post again.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

can i join you girlies?

im going through for ivf with icsi tx on my august period at eri and am scared oot ma wits..

loves
nicky...


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Kat, I'm so sorry.  Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat - really sorry to hear your news.  Take care  .

Chook


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Kat   - so sorry for your cr*p news, its just rotten, especially when there were promising signs.  Angry is a perfectly reasonable reaction   and I know I can't say anything to help  

K xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kat, I'm very sorry to hear that you have had another negative result.  Please take care of yourself.  I'm sorry there is nothing I can say to make you feel better so all i can do is send you this  

Nicky, welcome to the thread.  This is a great place for support and information when you're having treatment...and even when you're not

Take care everyone else

Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ola!

Just a quickie. Hol in Spain was very good with brilliant blue sky every day, wonderful sights and excellent tapas. Perhaps one or two glasses of vino too many  (time with sisters that I never see can be stressful!) so hoping that body is ready for whatever happens at eri tomorrow...

*Katerina*,          . CONGRATULATIONS!! SO PLEASED FOR YOU. I promise only a big grin if I see you!!

Kat, so very sorry to hear your news  Take care of yourself hun.

Well wait is nearly over but feeling a bit apprehensive about appt tomorrow at eri.

Dawn I will PM you to about the Natal CD as this would be a good time!

I better run. DH is asking about quantity of chicken for the fajitas!



Hx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Kat - I'm so sorry to hear your news  .  Sending you and Doug a big  .  As the other girls have said you're so right to be angry  , just hope you're able to get through this tough time and be able to make decisions on how to move forward from here, when you're ready.   

Jan - well done on making it to your summer hols - you deserve it!  Hope your tele appt  today went well  

Hannah - I think the girls have already answered this, but it is normal to have a AF if you start d/r on day 21 of your cycle, so no need to let the ERI know.  Hopefully d/r is going well and you'll have a nice thin lining and be ready to move on to some happy hormones!!   

Katerina - there must have been lots of ironing going on on Sunday night - my DH was left with the ironing pile and the footie too!    Hope you've got your feet up with DH doing all the housework!  I know I've asked you about short protocol before, but can you give me a quick run through of the process, as thinking about trying to persuade ERI to let me do that next time - thanks  

AnneS - I think Elaine is correct in that you should start pessaries from ET, but never been to Blast either, so maybe best to check with the nurses.  Hope you can keep yourself busy while DH is away  , sending you lots of      and    for Friday  

Vonnie - glad you had a nice meal and treated yourself to a few wines - you deserve it as you've been so good on your weightloss.  Have a fab time on your holidays, hope the weather is fab and the scenery its all its cracked up to be  

Nicky - hello and welcome to our wee ERI thread.  Think there are a few of us cycling around August/Sept time, so you should be in good company!    Sorry to read about your m/c in March  ,, must have been really hard for you and DH.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for your cycle    

Helen - sounds like a fab holiday - very jealous of nice weather!  Hope your appt goes well at ERI tomorrow - is this your baseline scan before d/r?     

Big hugs to everyone   -  Chook, Maz, Jayne, Clarabelle, Finbarina, Elaine, Kirsty, Roma, SuzandCharlie, Mimou, Donna, Jannie, and anyone else I've forgotten  

Take care
Dawnx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just a quickie checking on kat

kat am so so sorry honey, no words i can say, sending you and doug a big hug, was thinking of you yesterday sorry didnt manage to get online

back for personals later

kirsty xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am back

kat we are here if you need us honey 

flash good luck with your appointment tomorrow

katerina hows the ohss?

caroline anne good luck for testing friday, how are you feeling?

peanuts how are you honey? any plans for next step?

jan how did your telephone appointment go?

nicky welcome honey of course you are welcome to join us 

vonnie have a fab holiday

doodler hows the new house and our wee maxy?

hannah  how are you?

chook, jayne, clarabel, maz, roma, fin, suz, donna, jannie, mimou and everyone else sending you all a big hello and    vibes

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

I think I am starting spotting   . I am feeling distinctly pre AF. C**p.
I wish I had gone for the test this morning. 

Funnily I have managed to go to work today AND do some work (and still do!!).

But then I also got a stupid e-mail form my best friends DH. He has a bit of a nack for sendign round inappropriate thigns (jokes, stories, pictures). He got me at the wrong moment and I send a rather outspoken reply. And I am meeting my best friend this afternoon for dinner in town ...   

Sorry, ME post. I stop now.  
Thanks for all good wishes and for thinking of me.  

Nicki - sorry this is all a bit serious - ignore me   . Hope this thread gives you as much support as it does to me. I don't knwo what I woudl without the ERI 'gang' here.

Will let you all knwo how I get on on Friday.

CA


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

CA- sending a huge   as you are feeling   Still keeping everything crossed for you that AF stays away     but I know that doesn't help where you are just now   Thinking of you  

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline Anne - keeping all fingers & toes crossed for you - last year I started bleeding and got a chemical pg, then positive (but m/c'd at wk 5 sadly).     Hope  won't turn up!!! 

Thanks ladies for all the nice comments. The last couple of times after a  DH and I have a big debate and I always feel close to divorce really. Not that he's blaming me for having the trouble conceiving, but he's not really the best with words and I feel he's pointing fingers that I have not lost weight since they said it could make a difference, and that I haven't been very often to the gym.  Tried to explain to him that others going on about my weight doesn't really help ME to want to shift weight. And that I was never allowed to FEEL good in my body since I was a child. So yes, of course I feel as everyone is pointing fingers and blaming me for not loosing weight.  

And then of course the biggy that *I* blame myself for us not having kids. Just plain from the biological side of things. I just don't get the fact that Dr T and Dr Raja are always mentioning the weight, but then on the other hand say none of my ovaries are in the normal place and that my innards look like "Tiger country". So why don't they check if the scar tissue is in the womb and gives nothing to embed to the embies It's always weight.  If nobody would point fingers/blame my weight all the time, I'd be more likely to go and lose weight on my own. Weird thought process, huh? 

There are so many things going on at the moment, decisions to be made. Are we going for a 4th fresh cycle as planned? Am I quitting my job again so I can concentrate on losing the weight (because we agreed that we won't do another cycle unless I've lost at least 10kgs) and to go back into studying for my final exam part 3 (which I have been putting on the back burner for 2 years now because I was working 2 days per week etc.)?  Are we going on holiday? Where to?  Do we just get over the whole childless thing and concentrate on our dream of moving to Canada now instead of waiting for the addition to our family to happen? Are we looking into adoption now as we're not getting younger? Do I WANT adoption? A friend of mine suggested foster parenting as option as well (with maybe adoption later, her mum did that) but I don't KNOW what to do... haven't suggested that to DH yet. 

Sorry about the ranting ME post ... I am just totally angry with life just now, this year was nothing but ****e with my granny dying in January, my mum having been in hospital for 2 months and nearly dying 3 times (and twice being in forced coma). At the moment I am not sure if I can do the whole process again, just to get a bloody  yet again. And other people always saying "Just try it again" (as if it would be so easy!).  And then the tons of people around us having their babies (DH is the only one in his project who doesn't have a child, and the wives of 3 of his colleagues gave birth THIS YEAR ALONE! And my colleague being due as well in August I believe, plus one of our players who we knew would be a dad soon texted me this morning that his wife gave birth this morning - he didn't know about our IVF cycle this time, so I can't hold a grudge against him). 

Next cycle we're not going to tell ANYONE about the run (apart from you ladies), it's just too hard when people know exactly when we're testing etc. We just have to make up excuses. 

Geeesh, I think I'm ready for the couch!!! Anyone seen the counsellor at EFREC? Is it any worth? 

Ok... that's me for the moment ... thanks for listening.   

Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi again,

thanks Mazv, so nice to be able to come here and be understood. How cute Lily looks, I love her picture and how you cut off Dh's head  

Kat - Wow, you let it all out - well done and NO, it does ntot sound strange what you say/write. Not at all.
Answering your questions: yes, yes, no, maybe, not sure, definetly not. Only joking!!! Of course it is difficult to decide anything when the most important thing in your life simply does not take place. 
I feelthe same:
I am messing up my business. A businesses which I built up against the odds and love. I resent that I cannot concentrate on work adn I resent that i have resent feelings and cannto just let go and concentrate on treatment. But work is important as there is no baby. And we wanted to move house (we still live in a small flat!!) 2 years ago, but put it of, in case of babies - HAHA! We also considered moving country (I think we are both from the same continental, beer soaked, football mad (we woz robbed!!) country??), but when would we do that??
I have cajouled Dh into putting the breaks on his business as he would have to travel a lot and that does not fit in well with BMS (when we still thought we coudl get pregnant au naturelle). Now he takes work that he would not have considered because it is in Scotland and that has landed him in problems. The company he worked for until last week might go belly up and he might not get paid.
Yes, you guessed, I too feel guilty with a massive 'G'.

Oh, I probably did not cheer you up- so sorry.

Huge apologies to you all - but it did fell good to write  all this.

Over and out.

Anne


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hello folks

and thankyou for the lovely welcome..

i will try to catch up with whos who soon my life is very busy at the moment..im a childminder and with all the kids now off for the summer im heaving and dont get much chance to reply although i often get a chance to read..

im having the eri constant weight talk gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr they want me to bmi under 30 for next tx an impossible task for end of april to sept a whopping 2 1/2 stone gonna have to phone them b4 ma holidays and perhaps put my tx off til sept or oct period..instead of my august period which is gonna be just after i get back from my holidays...oh i hate all the pressure..


good luck to those testing soon     

lots of love to you all..xx..xx..

nicky..xx..xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Kat,

so very sorry to read about your bfn - it sucks and is unfair - what's to say !  
Glad you are getting it off your chest on here .
I just wanted to send you a HUGE cyber hug down the cable    

I feel the same about so many of the things you have written. My DH told me last week that his 2 closest mates have 'daddy day' when they get together with their tots on a monday . It is so hard for people to understand how totally horrible IF can make you feel and how much you then hate yourself for feeling like it. These feelings are totally understandable. I really hope you feel a wee bit better soon.  

Carolines - good luck for friday - I am going on holiday tomorrow so will send all the luckiest luck and positive thoughts to you today.

Katerina - so brilliant that you got your longed for bfp - does it feel totally unreal ? I am so pleased for you bnoth after all you have been through. Many many congratulations    did you do a short protocol ? Dr thong was suggesting that for me too. When is your scan ?

Kirsty - hope you are doing ok - congrats about the twins.

Vonnie - enjoy holidays and comfy boots

Maz- lily is so beautiful ! How are you both doing ?

Hello to peanuts, chook, clarabelle, helen, Doodle, Jan and everybody I have missed. 

We are off to Croatia tomorrow - hooooooooooray !!. I have booked to go for more tests at Argc at the end of this month but still undecided about what to do - mental expensive final hurrah or just pack it in and go for adoption . Big dilemma but fabby lovely yummy holidays to forget it all completely and chillax 

Lots of love and big hugs to you all 
mimou x x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello folks

Caroline Anne - sending you lots of luck and sticky vibes    .  The spotting and AF feeling could be good signs too , and if the spotting has stopped that would be a good sign     You are brave to wait till Friday to test - we had that dilemma as DH had to be away at his gran's funeral and I was going to wait until he returned, but as I had to be in for OHSS scans I had to face up to it by myself.  And last time I did a home test only for it to give false hope so when you can't stand it any longer get to the hospital  

Kat - really feeling for you    Life sucks in so many ways.  DH and I try to say that in 5 years time everything will have sorted itself out, whether its babies of your own, adoption, or a lovely new home in Canada.    

Mimou - have a lovely holiday - my boss is off to Croatia tomorrow too    Hope you and DH have a super time (and first )

Maz - Mimou's right, Lily is a beautiful baby!  I'm sure she's not making your life easy, but it is so worth it  

Nicky (and Vickie last week ) - welcome!  Its a really supportive crowd here, and there are plenty others fidning weight loss hard - though your a third of the way towards your target   

Dawn - thanks for your kind wishes - as you can imagine I'm terrified until the 7 week scan.   But you asked about the short protocol, which did seem relatively easy and   successful...  ERI criteria seem to be that you have at least 15 or 16 resting follicles at your baseline scan, and apparently not many folk make that.  You need lots as on average SP gives at least one fewer good egg. That was what we were aiming for in my case, to reduce the risk of early OHSS. If that's okay, then you call them on day 1 of your next period and go in by day 3 at the latest to pick up stimms - same as for LP, and start them straight away.  They add a suppressant - like buserlin but not - at around day 6, and after 10-14 days stimms, you're ready for HCG trigger and EC.  Let me know if you've any other questions!  It seemed to produce fewer, better quality eggs for me and i wasn't close to OHSS until later on....

Kirsty - I'm getting pretty used to the OHSS, and it isn't getting any worse, thanks.  Are you still being very sick    Hope those embies are growing beautifully  

Helen - thanks for your congrats!  Hope you can celebrate soon too    !  I've got the natal CD too if you'd like and could easily lend it you at work if you haven't yet made an arrangement with Dawn - PM me if that would suit.  

Hello Jayne, Chook, Clarabelle, Roma, Fin , Elaine and Jan    

I'm afraid my euphoria wore off by Monday   and I've been a complete stresshead since then.  Kept being in tears yesterday so decided to tell my mum, who was lovely and said that all pregnancies were anxiety from beginning to end!  Feeling tired and bloated but would prefer some more certain symptoms    At ERI for an OHSS scan tomorrow and will see if they can reassure me.  I know there's nothing for it really but to wait and see if there is a heartbeat at the 7 week scan.

love to all,

Katerina


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
you moved, my notification stopped and up to my eyeballs morning noon and night in workmen! Stressed out my box and missing my FF contact 

kat-  I'm so sorry it didn't work again. I can relate to what you've written totally. please don't feel guilty. ERI are using weight as the only reason when in fact there could be many. 1/3 of women giving birth now are clinically obese- its official. there was a news item about it  a while back, so it is not the reason you're not getting pregnant. its may have some  small influence but its not the main one. I hope your  DH knows how upset you are with his comments. its no-ones fault. it just is- you can't help it anymore than the rest of us-it s a medical problem.  As to life being on hold-feeling like that too. so sorry you've had a tough year with losses and near losses. life is a b*tch at times. I'd seriously consider going somewhere for more difficult cases.

CA- hang in there-you sound like you're doing fine- how many days will you be on frid at test? I had more af pain ( and wierd pulling pains)when i was pregnant than when i wasn't . Everyone is so different. I've got everything crossed   

kirsty- are you having twins    you see what i missed! Hope the m/s isn't too horrendous.

maz- lily is gorgeous- such lovely dark hair and eyes  dh needs a shave though  

katerina- aha! I knew you were pregnant! Congratulations   Hope the ohss eases soon

mimou and vonnie- enjoy your holibags 

helen- how were the fajitas?   hope you're having  a good time. the natal cds are great.

welcome broatchy- good luck with your cycle  you're right about the pressures 

jan- how did your appointment go?

Sorry if i missed you 

Got  a bill in for storing our untested frostie in US- brought it all back to the surface- what next- what can we afford, how much can  I put myself through? 

dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi AnneS
Just a quickie to wish you lots of luck for your test tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you              

Catch up on personals over the weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Sounds like we need to start a support group for girls-who-may-need-to-lose-a-little-weight-but-are-sick-of-being-
told-to-do-so-by-consultants (and husbands!) . Doodler is right, and I for one really resent being given another reason to blame myself for my failure to be a mum.

Doodler - I'll call you when we get back home and I have all my fertility stuff in front of me - that way I can give you all the details on this latest treatment and let you know what Notts had recommended on the immune front the last time (managed to dig that stuff up just before we headed off, but then left it behind ).

The result of the apt is that we're going to do the new treatment (array CGH) in about three months time. I'm giving myself 3 months to lose at least a stone and get fitter and possible try and get the MRI on my ankle and the capsule endoscopy done. This'll also give me time to have a holiday and get my new class set up. On the other hand, I'm terrified of waiting, since the last couple of times we've lined up big treatments, it's all had to be put off because I've had cancer scares . Please God, let that NOT happen again ! DH is going to have his sperm DNA checked too, poor soul. We're also going for the immune treatment (including IVIG, maybe - will need to talk to Doodler about that one!) AND the clotting treatment. Basically, it'll be an all or nothing final go addressing all of the possible reasons we might be losing our babies. If it doesn't work and my eggs seem to be implicated, then we'll have a go of donor eggs and if that doesn't work, we're stopping. By 40 (Feb 2009), it'll have been 6 years since we started all this and I want to be done with it and ready to at least _try_ to move on.

Kat - more . I'm with you 100%. Life is just bl**dy unfair sometimes. When I think of what some of us have had to go through - on top of the misery of IF - it makes me so furious. We deserve better from life and I just hope that some balance will come in the shape of really good things in the future   .

AnneS - loads of luck for tomorrow .

Will do more personals when we're back home and DH is back to work. Still trying to pretend that Fraserburgh counts as a holiday right now !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Caroline Anne - just sending you lots of luck and babydust and praying for good news for you tomorrow        Hope DH is looking after you  

K xxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

good luck caroline anne for tomorrow       

lotsa love 

nicky..xx..xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Caroline Anne - good luck for tomorrow.   

Doodler and Jan - well said re weight and consultants, can I be first in the queue for the support group?!

Kat - I really feel for you and can relate too particularly about the weight and putting life on hold. I hope you can take time to reflect and relax after such a difficult year. Take care 

Hopefully back soon to catch up.

Chook

Ps - did anyone see this article in the Evening News this week about one woman's IVF journey at ERI, really moving http://edinburghnews.scotsman.com/features/IVF-isn39t-as-easy-as.4238601.jp

/links


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Caroline Anne

just popped on to wish you all the very very best for your test today       

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Caroline Anne, finger crossed for you today.

Will be back on later but got loads to do before heading off tomorrow

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anne - 

just wanted to wish you all the best for today - will be thinking of you and sending you lots of   for a big positive!

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

caroline - the best of luck today honey.I'm thinking of you. hope the torture has been worth it  

Jan-ooh!exciting!( or terrifying fro your point of view) well done you. Good decisions re tx. Can't wait to hear the latest details. Chat soon 

dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello all!

Sorry not had a chance to get on since my appt on Wednesday.  Baseline scan seemed to be OK and FSH level is 8. something which nurse said was good so all ready to start d/r on 15 July   .  Suddenly feeling more   as there is an end to waiting and a start date to get ready for.  I asked Dr about my recent diagnosis of lactose intolerance but she didnt think it would afect success of this next round and I only hope this is the case   .  I worry that if I too have immune issues they havent even seen the light of day yet!! 

Anne-just wanted to say thinking of you today and the best of luck  

Jan - well done for a way forward in your txt.      

Kirsty - hope you are OK and not feeling too rough!

Hannah - hope the injections are going OK and legs not too patchwork!!   

Doodler - hope you are taking good care of yourself   and thinking of you for decisions you are making 

Vonnie - enjoy your holibags, have a wonderful time. x

 and   to everyone else I've missed!

Helenx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

thanks for all good wishes, but I am afraid it is bad news for me, too:  BFN.  

I have to say as disappointed as we both are, I had a gut feeling the last 5-7 days which is hard to describe now, but I somehow knew and I was therefore strangely prepared.
Dh is home and we will do something nice on the weekend, befoe getting back to ERi next week regarding FET (we have a frozen blasto). What are the chances for blasto?? Must be lower than IVF/ICSI ...

Chook - great article,did you send ot to the news board?? 

Thanks for all your support.

Caroline


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anne

Been thinking of you all morning.  I am so so sorry to hear your news.
You have been such a support to me over these past few months.
My thoughts are with you both.

Lots of love to you
Hannahx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Caroline,

So sorry to hear your news   .  Sending you and DH a big   and hope you have a nice weekend together, and get through these tough days ahead.

Helenx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Anne
I'm really sorry to hear your news   
I know what you mean abut being prepared for a BFN, but it might hit you later in the weekend, so please be good to yourselves over the weekend  
The odds for a FET are about 20%, but can be double that for a Blast FET, best to check on the up to date number at ERI.
Dawnxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there everybody

I am new to this site, but also having treatment in Edinburgh (though I have been elsewhere too - am single and the whole donor sperm issue meant I went elsewhere for a while (over two years between treatments locally was not great).

Hope you don't mind me joining in.

I have not caught up on all the past posts, but wanted to add my commiserations to those who have had recent BFNs. It is so hard, and it doesn't get any easier if you have been there before or if you are expecting it, or anything. I really feel for you.

Will try to catch up on names and posts and treatment histories (I also don't have a clue how to add the wee icons to my posts, so they look a bit plain at the minute - I am not exactly a technophobe, but definitely don't know enough about it all....)

I wanted to add my voice to the 'bl**dy well stop picking on me about my weight!' sentiment I was reading about on here. I too have seen my weight creep up (was 10 stone 4 before I started all of this - have been at 14 stone at my worst, and am currently only a tiny bit under this, (BMI 31.6) (don't know how you get the fancy weight loss ticker things going)) with all the treatments; it is so hard to be motivated to exercise and diet when you have just had (another!) BFN. And there are many many factors that influence outcome - why make us feel even worse about this one?

having said that I am planning to lose a bit before I try again, just struggling with motivation at times....

Anyway, hope it's ok to join you here.
best wishes
Elinor


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Caroline Anne, 

So sorry to hear your news  .  Sending you and your DH  and hope you have a nice weekend taking care of each other.

Thinking of you both

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Caroline
I am so very disappointed for you and so sorry to hear your news.  Even if you are prepared, it's still a struggle    take care of yourself and your dh and treat yourselves to something nice together.  Words are so inadequate at this time sorry  

Elinor
Welcome along to the thread.  I hope you get lots of support from the everyone here as you return to the RIE

Hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon everyone,

Thought I'd do my personals now as DH is still at wook and probably won't get much time to get back on later as we have still to pack.

Elinor, hello and welcome to the thread.

Jayne, hope you are well and your dissertation is finished.

Flash, Glad to hear you get on okay at the hospital, I think we might be cycling around the same time.

Kirsty, hope you are feeling better

Jan, Glad to hear your telephone call went well.  Sounds as if your motoring forward with what to do next.

Maz, how u getting on with Lily?  Hope things are well.

Hannah, hope you are getting on ok?  When are you due to start tx?

Mimou, probably missed you but have a great holiday.

Katerina, hope you are okay and not feeling to bad with sickness.

Kat and Caroline Anne,   thinking of you both.

Well I'm ready for my holiday just want to get away from it all.  Starting to stress about tx, now starting to think if its worthwhile to pump myslef full of drugs just to get some eggs, the majority of which ultimately won't be viable and the ones that we get won't take.  As you can imagine I'm losing my PMA, think its just the realisation that I'm not getting any younger and the longer this IF nonsense goes on the less likely it will be that I'll get that illusive one egg that sticks.  I know my holiday is the best tonic for this as when I'm roaming the hills singing sounds of music songs i'll get my mojo back but the IF rig marole is just peeing me off big time.  Sorry for my moan.  

Hello to everyone else, hope you all are well and sorry if I've missed you off head is swimming on what I still need to pack.  As long as I've got my boots and very attractive waterproof trousers I osund be fine.

Take care everyone and   

Vonnie


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Caroline Anne - just wanted to send you a big hug    so sorry it didn't work this time, and as you say sometimes it feels clear that nothing is happening  .  

Look after yourself, and hopefully your blast will do well when you feel ready.  ERI told me stats for FETs were difficult, as everyone's frosties were in different condition; and it varies strongly with age like normal IVF but they don't do enough to split the statistics into different categories.  And when I did my blast transfer in March they'd only done 6 others (of which 2 had worked)...

Hugs,

Katerina x
PS - have a great holiday Vonnie   - it'll give you back your PMA  
Welcome Elinor!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Caroline Anne*- sending a huge  to you and DH. So sorry it didn't work this time  Take care of yourselves and take time before deciding on your next steps. Your wee blast frostie will still be waiting for you when you're ready again 

*Vonnie*- have a fabby holiday  Hope the boots are really comfy by now and up for the Austrian alps 

Elinor- welcome to the gang  sorry to hear about your struggle so far. Hope ERI will be supportive to you on your next stage. You'll certainly get loads of support from the girls on here.
*
Helen*- great that baseline fine and FSH levels are good. Not long until the 15th and you can get started 

*Hannah*- hope downreg still going well and you're not suffering too many side effects 

*Katerina*- hope you are keeping sane! Lots of    to you and your bump

*Jan*- so pleased that appointment has resulted in a new treatment plan and that you and DH have mapped out your options. We'll all be behind you every step   
*
Doodler*- hope renovation going well despite the stress! Sorry that the financial hassle of IF has reared again  Hope you and DH are able to decide on plans for the frostie on ice 
*
Kat*- so sorry to hear about about your family illnesses and bereavement this year  On top of IF issues no wonder you are feeling angry. Agree with D, ERI just using weight as a get out clause to explain another BFN  I also suspect your endo is more the issue. Would you consider looking at other clinics?
*
Mimou*- hope you're having a fab time in Croatia  We went to Dubrovnik 3 years ago and loved it. Lots of    for tests at the end of the month. I know ARGC is expensive but they do seem to get results 

*Nicky*- welcome  Lots of  for your treatment and the weight loss plan. Have a great holiday though and get away and forget about it all for a while 

*Dawn*- hope you're doing grand  sorry can't read back far enough to catch up on your news!

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about Lily; it means a lot to us 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Anne S - just wanted to give you a BIIIG  - and for your DH as well. I know what you mean about somehow having the gut feeling. I had that the first time around as well. (and yes, I am a fellow country woman - originally from Hofheim/Ts). 

Elinor - welcome to our little (?) group.

Been to work yesterday and today, and we got a biiig "Festival of American Football" tomorrow at Meadowbank with a Junior, Youth and Senior game each!!  Hope the weather is not as bad as they make it out to be. 

Sooo...keeping myself fairly busy, but feel like a meeting up and ***** again ... anyone up for it Tapas bar or Chocolate Soup? Or a picnic in the gardens? 

Any comments  

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Vonnie

have a lovely holiday.  Whilst I'm not agaianst PMA what I do know is LOADS of folk get preggers when they really don't want to so my belief is that no matter how you are feeling, you're body will do it's own thing...so here's the good news.  To hell with keeping positive - just get through it and you're body will decide if it's a bfp or a bfn      I hope that takes away a bit of guilt.  We all feel guilty enough without feeling bad for feeling bad!      

Maz, how is being a mum?  Is it everything you hoped for (especially the sleepness nights)  

Take care everyone

Jayne

PS  I will of course let you all know immediately when I hear about my final submission or regrading appeal


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

caroline anne-  So sorry that it was a negative today for you both  I know what you mean when you say you just knew- I think our bodies can be quite intuitive but don't be surprised as some of the others have said if it hits you  worse later.Hopefully not, but we're here no matter what  So dissappointed for you.

vonnie- you enjoy singing the Hills are Alive and don't stress too much about whats coming next.you just never know whats round the corner  

helen- great news on your fsh etc. All systems go soon then? 

jayne- hope you're still enjoying getting out singing etc on top of all the thesis writing 

Kat- I'm up for a meeting as always 

elinor- welcome  I think you're doing a very brave thing and have nothing but respect and awe for the determination you must have to go  through this as a single.hope we can help support you. what is the current situation on donors- are they having to import sperm? which clinic have you tried before? Is it IUI or IVF you're doing? Sorry don't mean to bombard you with questions.

dawn- how are you? work keeping you out of mischief?

ebony- where are you at just now?

Hi to everyone 

Had a nice day in Edinburgh today mooching at the sales- not so much fun at the chiropodist!
have a good weekend- think I'm woodchip wallpaper stripping- oh the highlights are just too mcuh 
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Can't believe its started to rain, was holding out hope that it was going to brighten up.  Got my sister and wee cousin coming to this evening for a few days, and was hoping the weather was going to pick up so we can do lots of exciting things!

Caroline Anne - how you doing today hun?   Hope you and DH are coping and being good to each other  

Kat - Glad your able to keep busy, but don't forget to have some 'Kat' time out too    If your up to it, I'm meeting Helen on Wednesday night at the Crammond Brigg at 6pm to lend her my HynoNatal CD, so your welcome to join us.  

Nicky - Well done you on your weight loss so far, that great going and you should be proud of yourself  .  Hope you have a fab holiday and get time to relax before your cycle. 

Mimou - Hope you're having a fab time in Croatia!  Keeping fingers crossed for good test results from ARGC, which can help you and DH make decisions on a way forward.  

Katerina - thanks for your info on SP, I'm not sure about resting follicles, but have had 23 eggs 1st time and 15 2nd time.  Like Vonnie, I don't like the thought of lots of drugs through my body - especially after nearly 7 weeks of drugs for my recent FET!  Will give them a call to see what they say.  Hope telling your mum has helped ease your stress levels.  Take care of yourself  

Doodler - Yep, work is keeping me out of mischief, plus my friend is stressed out as her son is very ill, so have been giving her as much support as possible, so haven't been able to get on here as much.  Any decisions on your frosty?  Any end in sight for your renovations?  Hope the woodchip stripping is going ok - at least you got a good day for it!  

Jan - fab news on your txt plan   So what is array GCH when its at home?  I'm sure Doolder will keep you right on the IVIG txt.  

Elinor - welcome to our wee thread!  That's some journey you've been through, your so brave to go this on your own  .  Wishing you lots of luck for your txt in ERI.

Vonnie - how's the packing going?  Agree with Jayne - PMA is important to help us through txt, but its all down to our bodies.  You'll come back refreshed and raring to go after your fabulous holiday, and I'm sure you'll find your PMA as well   .

Hannah - how's the d/r going?  Hope your surviving without too many symptoms  

Maz - I'm grand ta!  Just not had much chance to be on here regularly.  How's Lily?  Are you managing to get some sleep?

Jayne - How you doing?  Do  you know when you'll hear about your submission?  Keeping fingers crossed it all goes well  

Hello and big   to everyone.

Anyone fancy meeting up on Wednesday night at Crammond Brigg, at 6pm?  I'm meeting Helen to lend her my Natal CD, and you're all more than welcome.  For those who haven't been to a meet up before, we catch up every now and then for a drink or food, and to see where we all our on the IF journey - we're all pretty normal honest!

Take care and hopefully see you on Wednesday
Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Caroline Anne - I'm really sad to hear you got a BFN  . No matter how much you prepare yourself, it's still hard. Take care of yourselves  .

Dawn - def up for meeting on Wed. I have an apt in Glasgow (to get my AMH levels done again  ) at 3.30 but should be back in plenty of time.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi girls i hope your all OK..


Caroline Anne -  so sorry it didn't work out this time take care of yourself  

peanuts - thankyou for my congrats on weight loss its got me all stressed out hun..oh and i cant wait for my holiday i so need it..are you having a Holiday yourself?i hope the weather improves so you have a nice time with your visitor.wont make meet up working till 615 this week..

Elinor- welcome to the eri thread I'm new here too so just getting to know everyone as well

mazv-  thankyou for the welcome 

Vonnie -have a gr8 holiday where you off to hun?

well its a big hello to everyone its a busy thread this one and not sure whats happening in everyones life yet..but i hope you are all well..

we have just been out a walk and are soaked to the skin whats this weather doing to us..ggrrrrrrrrr


take care 

lotsa love
Nicky


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just popping onto check how caroline anne got on

caroline anne am so sorry honey sending you and dh a big      hope you are ok and good luck with frostie

i will get back on tomorrow for personals speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry no time for personals just now, just wanted to see *Caroline Anne's* news - really sorry to see it didn't work for you this time  I'll be keeping everything crossed for your blast frosty       

Hope everyone is having a good weekend 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Kat - really sorry to hear your news.  Have you thought about going elsewhere for a 2nd opinion?  You don't look overweight in your pic!  I didn't tell anyone about my IVF treatment (apart from my parents), and still haven't!

Caroline Anne - sorry to hear your news too.  Hang on in there!

I was reading an article recently about a couple who got pregnant on their 10th IVF cycle!  They have no money and lots of debt, but there are very very happy! So keep trying!

Take care,

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey chicks,
dreich weekend huh? 

Dawn-not sure if I'd make it down on wed but will see- am already coming down to Edinburgh tues and thurs nights and its a bit of a drive. have  a good natter if i don't make it. We decided to chill out a bit at weekend- at least some of it- so far managed to avoid the woodchip  Hope your friends child is ok
Array CGH is a slightly more advanced form than the standard CGH- they can test more things on more chromosomes- the array bit refers to  the mechanics of the procedure being carried out in a 96 well plate i.e. so you can look at an array of things. it also has a faster turn around time so you can have your embryos CGH tested within 48 hrs and any good ones put back in a fresh cycle instead of having to freeze and do a FET when you have the results as I had to do.

fiona- I know some people who've got pregnant in cycle 8-10- very determined and lots of cash but it does keep you going!

nicky- just as well we're waterproof essentially 

dx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

doodler


thank goodness we are waterproof ive been drenched everytime ive went oot this weekend..

WHERES OOR SUMMER


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

had a nice, lazy and relaxing weekend. A few tears, but not too bad. Lots of cuddles. And I hit the sale and bought some nice DvDs: House,The IT crowd and Black Books - great stuff. This should tie us over until the latest BSGalactica is available - did I mention that I am a hopeless SF fan??  
Spoke to ERI and we are no on the waiting list for October FET (see my ticker??). We will have another appointment with a doctor before that to discuss past and future treatment. 

Anyway, might join you on Wednesday. I would just love to meet you guys again and have the feeling that I am with people I do not have to hide something from or explain something to  

Thank you so much for all messages and thoughts - it is lovely to know that we are not alone.

Sending you all a big  .

Kat - would be up for another meeting also or will you make it on Wednesday??

Caroline

P.S. - Yes where IS the summer


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm working on Wednesday but will try to make it to the meeting. What LRT buses are going to Crammond Rigg? 

Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Kat,

the Cramond Brid Pub is on Queensferry Road/A90. Not a lot of busses. And they do not go all the way there. The LRt bus  41 goes along Queensferry road but only as far as Maybury Road/Whitehouse Road and then it is still about 1km (15 mintue walk?) to the pub. The LRT 24 goes along Maybury Road/Whitehouse Road and crosses Queensferry road. I drove the last time.

Take care

Caroline


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmmh... depending on how early I get to work tomorrow I may just pick up the car on the way. Or is anyone coming from East Side? Working beside Commonwealth pool.


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone

I can't make the meet I'm afraid, its my sis's birthday - hope you all have a good time - they'll be getting used to frank IF discussions in that pub 

Glad you had a good weekend Caroline - and you've definitely worked out those tickers  ( I tried once and it didn't work - may have to seek IT help ! )

I'm okay - had a complete crisis of confidence yesterday which only a hpt helped - crazy as I know they're not sensitive enough to say much, but felt so out of touch with whether anything was happening or not. However today definite nausea (sp?) set in - starting with sore tummy at 3am that i reckoned was hunger and treated with biscuits - to only being able to face toast for breakfast and a feeling of car sickness most of the day at work... DH just given me a big row for letting on to my best friend that it _might_ have worked  Hey ho, also getting really chubby too with lack of exercise ...

Thinking of you all,

Katerina


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kat - I could come get you - I live near the Commonwealth Pool. Will be coming from Glasgow, but will probably be needing to drop by home on the way through. Better PM me a mobile number just in case I get held up tho!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone
Just at work this morning so not got time for too many personals.

Would have loved to meet up on Wednesday with you all but one of my friends is leaving work on Wednesday so have to go out with her.

Anne - so glad you hit the sales and having lots of cuddles.  OCtober will be round in no time!

DR going ok although AF appeared back again on Saturday so may not be ready for stimms and have to do another week of DR.  
Will see what happens - have my scan on Thursday.

Quick question - (again!!) - no matter how much I try, I can never get all the liquid out of the syringe - there is always a bit left - DP said its the vacuum effect - has everyone else had that?

Anyway - had day off yesterday so we went to my favourite place - Gleneagles!  Just had a nice wander and a bit of time together to chat about the treatment.  Had a lovely non-alcoholic cocktail too!!  

Hope I can make another meet up some time - would love to meet you all - hopefully next time you meet.

Sorry for no more personals - best get on at work.

Take care everyone

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

caroline- glad to hear you've had some retail therapy and planning FET 

hannah- you'll always be left with some liquid in the bit of the syringe which attaches to the needle- they take that into account with the doses so don't fret. You can make it easier to draw liquid into the syringe by releasing the vacuum in a sealed vial- to do this just draw up a syringe full of air and inject into the bottle before drawing up the liquid-I know thats not what you asked....

Jan- how did Notts go then Mrs- you're being very quiet on the subject  have you managed to get any dates for MRI etc?

katerina- I'll take chubby and pregnant!  If you need the support of your best friend than you should chat to her about it 

dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey ho!
Quick one from work and apologies straight away for complete "me" post   

I had a bit of traumatic time over weekend as I was visiting a friend who told me she is "accidently" pregnant with child no 2 (child no 1 is nearly 13).  Whilst I can give her all the support she needs, especially just now as she hasnt told DP yet, I have all those horrible guilt, jealousy feelings that are turning into a complete lack of confidence for me and DH`starting txt again.

  I’m going with what I think Jayne said that beginning txt again is stressful enough in itself without trying to push yourself into feelings that are not tangibly there.  All this added to the feeling that it is getting more difficult to spend time with other friends who all work part time, live near each other and of course all have little ones about the same age.

Anyway decided at the weekend that I needed to fit in some partying and hey, its great   !  A certain basement bar in Edinburgh has had a fair amount of my business the last couple of days, but its been soooo good!  Difficult to stop when you have started!!  
Look forward to meet up tomorrow - Anyone fancy a change of venue to leave cars at home!!   

Ho hum, thinking of you and dont know what I'd do without this comfort circle.   

Take good care
Hx

PS Hannah, I found the easiest way with the syringe so its good to use, is pull out the plunger first (as it has some resistance) and then push back in almost fully then use as normal.  Hope that helps, hun!


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

So, who all is going tomorrow night and what do we look like? Don't want to crash the evening if it's just you and Helen, Dawn, but would really like to meet up and have a chat. Will check the board again to see how the land lies.

Doodler - I was going to call today and then my mum called me to remind me it was my Dad's next 3 month check today (he's fine - on to 4 monthly checks now  ), so I then spent the next hour on the phone to DH and sis warning them and then had to meet a friend. After all that it occurred to me that I don't have your new number! Don't know if you'll make it tomorrow - I'm out for the rest of the day and then all day thursday (and I know you're out tonight and Thurs night). Is Friday late afternoon a good time to catch you? It's mad - I seem to be as busy on holiday as during term time. I'm desperate to have a chat with you and compare notes and get some more info on the IVIG etc. 

Called the personal trainer today - no reply - hope she's not going to back out - I need to be bullied into exercise  !!!

Off to have tea - just in.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just had a nice relaxing bath, after taking my visitors back to the airport - great to see my sister and wee cousin, but great to get my house back too!!

So far I think we have me, Helen, AnneS, Kat, Jan and maybe Doodler (if she can get a pass for 3 nights this week) for our meet up tomorrow night.  If anyone else fancies it, then we'll be at the Crammond Brigg from about 6pm.  Will we have a seat outside until everyone arrives?  I'm about 5'7'', with glasses and short boobed blonde hair.  Will be coming from work, so probably have a longish beige coat on.  

AnneS - how you doing hun?   Oct will be here in no time, and I hope your followup appt can over you some insight into your failed cycle.

Hannah - I hope the others have put your mind at rest re your injections.  Don't worry about AF arriving again, I'm sure thats a sign of the drugs working and getting your lining nice and thin.  Good luck for your scan on Thursday.   

Helen - sorry you've had such a horrible weekend  .  One of my best friends had a 'surprise' prg last year, and it took me a long time to come to terms with it, so please don't feel bad for how your feeling, its just part of this IF journey.  You need to focus on you and DH and your impending txt, and not worry so much about your friends - if they're true friends they'll be there for you when you come through your txt.  Plus you've got lots of new FF's too!   Well done on the partying at the weekend - think you deserved it!  If you want to get the bus out tomorrow, I'm sure I could give you a lift home! 

Jan - that's great news about your dad .  I think there are a few of us going tomorrow night, so please feel free to join us, would be good to finally meet you - and hear about your new txt cycle.  What's this about a personal trainer?  Think i'd need one of those as well!

Kat - how you doing pet?  If you can make it out to Crammond tomorrow, I'm sure I could give you a lift home, would be good to see you  .

Katerina - I'll take chubby and prg as well please!!   You should be careful what you say - just wait for that bump in a few months! 

Big hugs to everyone  
Off to bed - I'm knackered!
Dawnx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan, have sent you a TXT (but only works if your mobile phone no hasn't changed).

Will send a PM with the number.

What time are you planning on leaving East side? 

Kat


----------



## Wilts1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Im new to this, so a bit nervous to start with. Just really looking for some advice from you all (if you don't mind). I was due to start my 1st ICSI cycle this month but my blood pressure was too high  !! I have been checking it at home and at my Doc's and its not classed as being high there, but as soon as i walk through the hospital doors i go into panic mode and it goes sky high. Im now due to start in august but dont want the same thing to happen again. Has anyone been in a similar situation and what did you do? I have tried Kalms but didnt make any difference, was thinking more reflexology type solution, (not sure if these work).
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi there - sorry for complaining - chubby & pg is fine with me too   - i'm getting guilt trips about not eating enough, now that's a nice reversal.  Particularly as today at my OHSS scan my one wee blob had become two nicely shaped wee sacs   Eek.  Praying they both hold on and are healthy.

Helen - sorry you had a rough weekend - these things just come and hit us, and before treatment its natural to be more fragile about these things than the rest of the wretched time   

Wilts - welcome   I'm afraid I don't know anything about controlling blood pressure - my mum only tests normal when she's not in a doctors surgery - but hopefully someone on here can help 

Have a lovely natter tomorrow night,

Katerina x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi wilts 

and welcome..looks like we might be going through tx together i to am having icsi with my august period so jags starting in sept..im not sure what you can do about your bp..the only thing you need to do for that is try to relax a bit easier said than done i know..i have a friend who swear by reflexology i havent tried it myself..they also recon accupuncture help aswell..

hi to everyone else enjoy your meet up tonight..hope to meet you all at some point

lotsa love
nicky..xx..


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just catching up with you all am lurking and reading all your posts but dont want to post to much

i think i will give tonight a miss incase anyone feels uneasy, i hope you all have a good chat and find support in each other, wishing everyone all the best for the future           love you all.

wilts welcome honey sorry not had high blood pressure but i get reflexology and its very relaxing so think that may possibly help, good luck for tx

katerina congrats on the 2 sacs honey, i am sure everything will be fine. 

ok better get back to work, am stuck in here until late tonight, oh fun

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Bless you Kirsty - you're very kind to us sensitive souls  . 

Katerina - wow - double trouble  ! Congratulations. Yup - you'd definitely better not get too worried about the chub!!

Looking forward to seeing some of you tonight. Good idea to sit outside (unless it rains, of course). I'm 5'6", round around the middle and have dark curly hair (now shoulder length and not down to my waist any more - much more grown-up!). Will be wearing jeans and a brown top.

Kat - just tried to reply to your PM but your box is full (popular lady!). Will see you tonight  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all 

Like Kirsty I'm lurking and reading posts but not actually posting myself at the moment. I'd love to meet you all, but again like Kirsty don't want to make anyone feel awkward  Hope you all have a lovely evening and lots of good chat 

*Katerina* - sounds like those initial levels were indicative of twins then  Very exciting that you get to have a wee peep so early at the OHSS scans  Definitely get used to the chub, though hopefully not like me - I put on a stone in the first 4 weeks  

*Wilts* - welcome and sorry to hear about your blood pressure problems  They're a nice bunch at ERI, honest  Have you tried the Natal Hypnotherapy CD for IVF  It teaches relaxation techniques to help you feel calmer when going to the clinic, perhaps that might help. Alternatively it may be worth seeing the counsellor. I hope you can overcome this 

*Nicky* - great to see you posting here and well done on the weight loss 

*Helen* - really sorry to hear about your difficult news from your friend, I'm sure we all entirely know where you're coming from  Good coping strategy though 

*Hannah* - just to reinforce what everyone else has said, it's OK to have a little liquid left in the syringe. I was told just to draw up slightly more than 0.5ml to compensate, but if you've been bleeding then that's a sure fire sign things are going in the right direction  My last cycle I only started bleeding a day or two before my scan and had still downregged enough, so hopefully all will be well at your scan tomorrow      

Hi to everyone else and sorry for so few personals, I'm meant to be clearing out cupboards 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
quicky as been run off my feet today. Sorry I won't make the meet tonight as too much to do sadly- hope you have a good natter and  hope to come to the next one 

katerina- congratulations on your twinnies! Amazing  bet you never bargained on that one!

wilts- welcome to the thread. sorry bto hear you've found things so stressful- it is very stressful seeing Drs etc. You could try the stress reduction hypnotherapy cd from natalhypnotherapy who also do a good one for during IVF- really helped me stay relaxed( as you can be!) after being hyper the first time.Good luck.

Jan will pm my new details- sorry not called yet but work in the house seems to drag on into the late evening 

dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Wilts, like others have, I would suggest the IVF hypnotherpy/relaxation CD.  I have borderline high blood pressure but have not needed any treatment.  I had a cyst on my last cycle and when i went in to have it removed my blood pressure was 150/100.  I then started listening to the CD (borrowed from Finbarina) and two weeks later at egg collection is was 117/78, the lowest it has been in years!!!  I wish you well.  

I hope anyone who goes to the meet tonigh enjoys catching up

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Wilts1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your help much appreciated, im going to try and get hold of that CD, and also give reflexology a try. Will let you all know how i get on. Good luck to everyone, whatever stage of treatment you are at.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good natter this evening at the meet 

*Katerina*- wow  didn't we tell you those levels were rather high! 2 on board then  Hope all goes well at scan next week    Are you still planning to see Lena for acupuncture? I carried on right through my pregnancy and found it really helpful to de-stress I warn you now to let go of any body image issues as you're just going to get bigger 
*
Wilts*- welcome to the gang  Sounds like you have 'white coat syndrome'; definitely try out the hypnotherapy and reflexology for relaxation techniques to help you cope. 
*
Dawn*- glad you had a good time with the visitors. When do you move house? or have you moved already and I've got mush for brains 

*Jan*- so pleased that things going well with your Dad  Glad that CARE appointment went well.
*
Doodler*- shame you can't make it tonight but sounds like the house is keeping you busy. Don't work too hard 

*Nicky*- hope all well with you 

*Helen*- sorry about the tough weekend  Always hard to hear the 'news' but glad you still went out and had fun (I'm assuming you were frequenting Whighams  Last time I was in there was May last year on a Wednesday and had to call in sick the next day   )

*Hannah*- you're doing great with the injections  like everyone has said a small amount of liquid left is usual and it doesn't effect your treatment. Lots of  for tomorrows scan
*
Kat, Catherine*- hope you had a good time tonight meeting up Been thinking of you both  hope you're doing ok considering 

Must get to bed and try and catch an hours sleep before I'm up all night 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

It has truly taken ages to catch up with everyone's news, so I'm sorry if I don't get many personals squeezed in here, but I will try my best!  Firstly, I have to say that I have a terrible knack of missing meets!  Can we sort another one sometime soon?  Please not next week though, because I go on holiday on Saturday (and Jan, if you can do it with Fraserburgh, then I'm saying Banff is a top holiday destination! )!

Kat, I was really sorry to read your news.     

I completely understand the "great weight debate" too.  I feel like it is the perfect excuse for everything as far as doctors are concerned.  Smoking, alcohol and lack of exercise are far worse for your health, but people can lie about those things if they choose to - you can't lie about weight (unless "oh sorry, I forgot to take off my diving belt" might pass...  ).

Caroline Anne, I was really sorry to read about your BFN too.  

Nicky, are you definitely on for August/September then?  That's brilliant.  Hope the weight loss is going well.

Helen, sounds like you had a fab trip.  Not long till everything kicks in!

Dawn, hope you're well.  Did you enjoy your visitors?  (That sounds like you ate them - you know what I mean!)  How's things?

Kirsty, are you keeping ok?  Plumping up nicely now?  

Chook, thinking of you lots.  Have PM'd you.

Vonnie, I hope you enjoy your holidays.  Make sure you're singing at full volume!  I really liked Jayne's advice, and hope it helped you.

Jayne, are you a Dr yet?  I know, I know, you'll keep us posted... I'm just impatient to hear!

Jan, my word!  What a lot of stuff has come out from that CARE appt.  It sounds like it's really invigorated you.  You've had such a run of bad luck with your health that I'm certain it is time for you to get some good luck.      
I'm glad the news for your Dad is good.  I hope you enjoyed Fraserburgh, and that BIL+ annoyingly-easily-pg-wife were not too, well, annoying.     

Maz, Lily is looking lovely.  I hope she isn't making you too tired!

Mimou, have a lovely holiday!

Katerina, twins?    

Doodler, I'm glad you escaped the woodchip: it's the work of the devil!  Who on earth invented the stuff?  I'm fairly sure that it would be the thing that would survive a nuclear holocaust, along with the cockroaches...  How is Max?

Elinor, hello.  Hope you're finding the site a supportive place to be.

Hannah, how is the extra DR treating you?  I hope you're feeling fine, and ready to start stimming soon...

Wilts, nice to see you here.  Hope you're managing to relax.  If you explained to the hospital, would they let you sit in a quiet room for a while before taking your BP (in the same room)?  It's hard to stay anxious for a long time, so if they could let you do that, it might come back down again...

Suzanne and Charlie, you're very quiet!  Hope you're ok.  How is Suz?

Elaine, how are you?  A stone in a month is really impressive.    Hope you're doing well.

I am bound to have missed someone out from my list, so I apologise now!

My friend had a lovely baby boy last Thursday (bit of a surprise - they had been told to expect a girl), so I've been spending a bit of time visiting them.  He is just gorgeous, and she is loving the experience, although she is very tired and very worried (he's not eating too well).  It's been a real privilege spending so much time with them when he is so tiny and everything is so new (they don't have any family nearby, so I'm stepping into the role of overbearing auntie with real aplomb.  ).  I worry that I'm intruding, but I love being with them so much, it's quite hard to tear myself away...  I think she knows me well enough to tell me to get lost when she's had enough though... at least I hope she does...

C xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabelle

great to hear from you.  I should hear in a week or two about my dissertation re-writes.  This will "only" give me a masters...but I have to honest and say that I have been looking up the professional doctorate course at QMUC   we'll see    

I see from your ticker that you've lost one and a half stone which is really good.  What is your target for your appointment at the end of the month?  Keep up the good work.  I know it's hard (just look at my ticker) but just imaging how you'll feel when you get the go ahead       

Have managed to sell my T in the park Tickets (although a bit below face value) but Stuart just thinks the line up is rubbish this year so have decided not to go.  I've persuaded him to have our own wee bacardi breezer tent in the house on Saturday night wih some dodgy food so we can pretend we're there but listen to some good bands instead  

Hope everyone has a good Thursday (in the rain)  

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Bet the meet up was good - so sorry was not able to make it along.

Just a quick update whilst at work.  Had my scan this morning.  Unfortunately I am just above 4mm so not ready to start stimms yet - boo!!  Although AF came on time - it came back again at the weekend so they want to keep me DR.  I was really disappointed - glad DP was there to cheer me up.  Just want to get on with it!!
Anyway - got to go back for another scan next Wednesday and hopefully start stimms then and then back the following Tuesday and Friday with EC the week after if all is okay.  Just have to wait and see what happens!

Jayne - love the idea of the tent in the house - thats definitely sounds like a fab idea!!

Clarabelle - nice to hear from you.  really hope I can make the next meet up too.  Glad you enjoying being around the little one - my best friend just had a baby but I have only seen her the once when she was born - feel a bit bad but she knows I find it pretty tough.  Will see her again soon.  

Maz - thanks for the support on the injections!  Its such a relief to post on here and find out that what I am doing is right - DP had said that too but I only ever listen to you girls! (ha ha).

Elaine - thanks for putting my mind at rest re. injections.  Hope you enjoying putting on the weight - will be a great feeling for you.

Kat/Anne - hope you both doing ok.

Doodler - sorry you missed the meet up cause of work - hope you still not as busy today.

Wilts - good luck with the cd - hope it helps.

Hello to everyone else - hope you all doing ok and having a good Thursday.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Clarabelle

Thankyou for asking, Suzs is doing fine now, her last two periods have been spot on time, this is the first time ever, don't know if it was all the treatment she was on, that caused this, she has had PCOS since I met her and that was 11years ago, period norm anything between 43-73days cycle.

Anyhow she has one more to go, hopefully this will be on time, end July start Aug, then we are in for embryo transfer (2 embryo's) I think next year you don't have a choice, its one embryo only!, we were lucky in having the choice, so hopefully all goes well.

Suzanne works with Babies all day and is usually shattered end of day, goes bed early, I have a look on the pages to catch up, but don't always post.

Best wishes to everyone on here, we are taking a week of work when Suzs has her transplanted embryo's, so maybe she will have a natter on here,

Remember Infertility Awareness Day July 19th, might be lots of interesting topics on the News etc.

Changing topic to what we all want! Anyone keeping up with the News on Births at Hospitals being dreadful, and anyone see the programme on TV last night on CH5 Extraordinary People Outlaw births, women having Babies at Home with no intervention, some even never told their Doctors or anyone they were Pregnant, the programme showed live births at home, nothing was excluded and it was very graphic! got it on disc if anyone interested.

Cu all later, take care,

Lve  Suzanne&Charlie x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

suzs and charlie- good luck with ET  no thanks don't fancy seeing anything too graphic 

ebony- tx is such a roller coaster and the goal posts do change to the unexpected but you'll get there-bst that everthigns right now to make it the best chance possible  

jayne-  at your in house festival. We thought of something similar- watch it on tv but be nice and dry, comfy and with clean loos...I may put my wellies on though 

clarabelle- couldn't you just eat up cute babies(- not literally!) if only huh- I well up if i see dh holding a friends baby. we've got a christening in a few weeks  Max is fine thanks- not at all keen on workmen banging about though.

maz- good to hear from you. how is Lily? How's the feeding /sleeping going? 

whats the goss from the meet up then?  

dxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Well hello again - thanks for all your notes of welcome and support   . I managed to forget my login/password and then had computer problems so not online for an age...

Anyway, back again now, and there is someone newer than me! Hi Wilts. I have a friend who has blood pressure problems - well, again, only when they measure it. (She had a baby, little girl diagnosed with genetic problems, required heart surgery at 6 days old and for some reason when they took her blood pressure after they had said 'you need to get down to special care quick if you want to see the specialist whose had to come over from Sick Kids to assess your baby for urgent surgery' her blood pressure was high. Anyone with an ounce of sense would understand why and take it again later!!!) If your problems are hospital related, relaxation is very likely to help, but would it be at all possible to get it checked out beforehand (ie if it's fine at gps, get them to do it there)? If you could say 'at the GP surgery this morning/ yesterday afternoon it was X:Y and I am stressed now so it has gone up - I do not have high blood pressure, it's only high when you lot measure it!' Or rather than get a single reading, get them to hook you up to one of the machines that keeps taking readings every so often (the ones they put you on when you are having procedures done anyway) and although it might be high for the first few readings you can sit and read a book   or something to distract yourself (or listen to a relaxation cd) and it might just go back to your normal level. Hope you can get it sorted - good luck!

I was at ERI for non-IVF purposes this week: colposcopy (only required because they have different regs about smear tests and IVF down south, and because I had a borderline result last year they wanted me to get checked out before I had treatment in Manchester April/May 07 (all fine); but once you are 'in the system' you can't escape till you have two clear smear tests 6 months apart). So, not fun, kept waiting an hour and a half and because it's gynaecological you are right by the antenatal twins clinic waiting area, and the new babies 6 week check visits.... Guaranteed to make your wait miserable! 

Then when I was out at a friend's later in the week she announced she is pregnant - 2nd time - unplanned, and although they are happy now, she's only just coming to terms with it all... Somehow I wasn't at my most sympathetic - I know it must be difficult and I wouldn't wish unwanted pregnancy on anyone, but she is someone who knows my situation so is it really necessary to tell me how miserable you were about finding out you are what I have been trying for nearly five years to be? Sorry, that sentence probably doesn't make much sense. I wasn't rude or unsympathetic, but I just find it harder and harder to deal with friends having second babies or third, when they didn't even want any when I started trying and have just got pregnant without the indignities of hospital treatment, without anyone saying anything about what they weigh or what they eat or whether they smoke... am I cross ? or just unhappy  ? I'm not sure....

Hannah - hope you are fine for the next check. i had to d/r for an extra week during my last cycle of treatment - I still got there in the end, even if I got BFN that time, so fingers crossed it will work fine for you. 

Suzanne&Charlie - best of luck with next go , and I missed the 'outlaw births' program, but if it is graphic then that is probably just as well. I used to hope I'd have a lovely natural home birth, but have got to the point now where I think it's taking all this technology to even get me pregnant so I don't want anything going wrong if/ when i ever get that far!

Jayne - congrats on the dissertation - I have done ''only'' a masters, so I know how much work is involved. Good luck with the doctorate stuff - aren't you going to give yourself some time off to recover from one before you go on to the next? 

Everyone else - I will slowly get to know you all, and I will try to write more personal posts to you when I do - there are so many folk on here!! I hope those going for treatment soon get the results we all long to see.  Anyone know if it is definite that from next year you will only be able to transfer one embryo? And will it be from January? i am just asking because I am on the waiting list to have treatment January 2009....

All best wishes and hope you all have a good weekend

Elinor


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Just got back from hols so trying to keep up on your news.  I had a fab time, the scenery was fabulous and we both had a ball.  Legs aren't too bad for all the walking but knee is a bit sore.

Came home to a fabulous surprise from DH, he had adopted me a Capuchin monkey for our wedding anniversary, so I can say I'm a mum to a cheeky monkey.

Trying to catch up on your news but just wanted to send u all a   and hope you all are well.

Vonnie.

PS - Af showed up today so guess I'll be on the phone to the ERI on monday to get an appt for scan.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls did you have  a good meet and natter

hope you are all well and thinking of you all.

i am still not very well but not complaining have taken today off work, have been dragging myself in an being sick 5 times a day at work and trying to hid it and feeling rotten so decided to treat myself and have day off, although feeling guilty calling in sick.

ok better go am feeling a bit dodgy, will catch up with personals soon, good luck

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

just a quick one to say I am still here  .

And welcome to eh newbies: Wilts and Elinor.

Elinor -had to laugh at yoru description of yoru reaction to your friends announcement - though tfelt more like crying. I knwo how you feel, my best frined has just announced to me that she is pregnant with #3 - all unplanned. I cannot say that I am delighted for her especially as it comes with a bit of moaning and complaint about shortage of money. I really feel like saying "you do kwow how to do that thing called contraception, don't you?", but I kept my mouth shut.  

Anyhow, went to visit another friend for dinner and cuddled her baby. They are the most relaxed parents and the baby (no surprise) is a joy. And although she clearly suspects that we are struggeling , she does not ask or prod and is so normal with Dh and I and so is her hubby. Bliss. 

Sorry, me me me post.

Hope you are all well. 

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls, how is everyone?

I was 39 on sat and feeling very old and dried up  

elinor- welcome back- about your friend- i think we've all been there trying to cope with others good news- i don't know how you managed to do it when she sounded pretty insensitive about it being unplanned etc. Its a catch 22- you want to be treated normally and chat about normal things but  its often at our own expense as no-one knows the traumas of IF unless you've been there. 

caroline-  ditto- I'd send your friend BCPs for xmas just in case she gets caught out again!   

vonnie- hope you had a good holiday? What a lovely pressie- have you got a photo of said monkey and have you named him/her yet? 

dx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi again,

I forgot to ask whether anybody goes to this 'Fertility and Beyond' thingy - I attach teh link. Sorry for late warning. I booked a place and then duly forgot. Now Dh wants to come along - wow!!

http://www.fertilityandbeyond.com/

Anyway, woudl be good to meet up if anybody from ERI is there.

Take care

Caroline

/links


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, hoped to get on at the weekend to catch up, but ended up overindulging on Fri and Sat, so spent most of the weekend hung over!!

Wilts - welcome to our wee thread!  I hope we're able to help you on this rollercoast of a journey.  Think the girls have already given you lots of advice about relaxing, hope it all works - the natal CD certainly helps me.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle     

Katerina - twins    Thats fab news, keeping fingers crossed for your scan this week   

Broatchy - good luck for your txt - won't be long now     

Kirsty - hope you're feeling better - don't feel guilty about your day off sick, you and your babies are the first priority now.  Are you booked in for your scan?   

Elaine - How you doing hun?  Always knew you were a lurker!!  

Doodler - Happy birthday  , Don't be silly, you not old - 50's the new 40 you know!!  Sorry you couldn't make it to the meet up - not too much goss - had some food and lots of good chat about our various journeys and experiences, and Dr Who!!  Plus a good few laughs and a wee tear or two.  Have decided that we definitely need to do it more often - and with wine involved!  

Maz - Don't worry, you don't have mush for brains, we move in 5 weeks time   Really need to start to pack and get organised.  Have decided that I'm going to try to make it as easy as possible and get a removals company to pack out kitchen up, and maybe even get a cleaner in after everything's been moved out.  Very lazy I know, but looks like we'll be going through txt at the same time, so what the hell!  How's Lily?  She's soooo cute  

Clarabelle - that was a mega post!  Great to hear from you  .  Hope you're enjoying you hols in Banff  .  Had a fab time with my visitors - only felt like I ate them as did nothing but eat that weekend!

Jayne - wow - a PhD!  Go for it girl, but maybe have a wee bit of time of first!    How was your Bacardi breezer tent?

Hannah - sorry you've had to d/r another week, I know its set back, but it'll all be worth it in the end!    Good luck for your appt on Wed.

Elinor - glad you managed to get logged in again!  Sorry you had a horrible experience waiting for your appt at ERI - they so didn't think about where all the clinics were when they designed the place  .  I know what you mean about friends and their 2nd & 3rd babies - one of my best friends has just had her 4th!  Its so hard, but hopefully we can keep our spirits up together and remember that one day it will be us  

Vonnie - glad you had a fab holiday - sounds lovely.  And what a thoughtful DH you have getting you a Monkey.  Best my DH has done on his own is a stuffed dog - when he knows I want the real thing!!    AF arrived in good time then, good luck for your appt at ERI,a nd lots of luck for your cycle      Looks like we'll be cycle buddies, as I should be calling with my A/F in a couple of weeks!

Caroline - I agree with Doodler - send your pal a packet condoms for Xmas to go along with the BCP just to be sure!!  Its so good to have a normal conversation with a friend who has a baby without all the added complications, sending you a big hug   .  Sorry can't make it along tomorrow night, you can tell us all about it at the next get together!  Well done on getting DH to join you!

Kat - how you doing hun?    Good to catch up with you last week.

Jan - great to meet you last week, and thanks for all the advice re alternative therapy's.  Thanks for your text re the Shiatsu massage, although I think I'm going to try the reflexology place first - think I can only cope with one new thing at a time!!  Catch up soon

Helen - how you doing hun?    Hope the CD is helping to relax you before txt.  Good luck with your d/r, is it tomorrow you start, or did I pick that up wrong?    Looks like I'll not be far behind you!

Well as I've said above, looks like I'm going to be cycling soon too, I was down for a fresh ICSI cycle in August, so waiting for AF to arrive (probably be right at the end of the month!).  Called the clinic to ask about short protocol, and the nurse I spoke to was really helpful and said that I'd be a good candidate for that and could start stimming when AF arrives!  I'm so glad to try and do something different this time, as seem to react worse every time I d/r!     

Just means that I'll should have my EC/ET the week before I move house - which is good in that I'll not be on lots of drugs while living with my in-laws, but stressful as I'll not be able to do anything while moving - hang on a minute, that might be another good thing!!    Will need to get organised in the next week or so, and will just need to enroll lots of help from family and friends - and a cleaning company!

Take care and catch up soon
Dawnx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie as heading to my pals.  Was at eri yesterday for scan so got my drugs and due to start stabbing on the 3rd of August, scan went well and they seem happy with things.

Doodler got a photo of my monkey so I will upload it, DH told me his name is Tom.

Hope everyone is well

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just a quick one - just back from my scan this morning - ready to start on stimms tomorrow!
Dr Raja did scan and kept saying "its the quality not the quantity" - only have one folicle on left side and three on the other ..... oh well - will keep positive.

Well done Vonnie on scan and getting drugs - good luck for 3rd August!

Hannahx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

another extra quick one from the demon typist (groan)  

The do-da yesterday was very interesting. Dh was actually paying attention and met my acupuncturist - very funny as he refused to come along but now considers all sorts of things. Most importantly we probably give nutrition a go. 

Anyway, I hope the website is still up (link in my last post here). There you can see the talks, though the woman listed for a talk about Homeopathy was ill.

I have a pack of the leaflets and cards which was handed out. Obviously these are all geared towards the clinics/workshops/courses/treatment which these people run. 

The talks were good, but of course were all about alternative medicine. With my cynical hat on I would say it was a sales pitch, but as DH is the principal cynic in our household and he was quite impressed, you might want to ignore me  .

Certainly the first talk about the Cradle/‘Dr Alice Domar’s Mind Body Medicine' was very good and we will look into this (coping with stress/fertility issues and learn self help technique). The other one we found very good was the talk on nutrition.

Enough babble from me. If we can get another get together organised, I bring the pack. I can also make photocopies, but as I am a tat busy and this would cost time and money I suggest a £2.00 donation to FF - how organised am I?? Disgusting!  

Vonnie - Great news about your scan. Happy stabbing  . Why does Doodler have a photo of your monkey?? Is he related to Max    

Hannah - at last you can start stimmming. Good on you to keep up the PMA, sending you some extra    

Peanuts - what a mega post !! How are you doing with planning the move?? Make sure you won't lift more than a pencil to tick things off a loooong list!! Congrats on trying the short protocol. Ho wnice that you won't have ot go through downregging!!!   

Twiggy - how are you doing with your double load?? Sorry to hear that you struggle. I think you should not feel guilty about taking a day off. It is only work. We are obsessed by it (I certainly am), but allow it to influence our private lives too much. Take care!!!!

Helen - thanks for pm. Deffo next meeting WITH vino!!  

Doodler - Happy Birthday. Don't feel old, hun. You are in fab shape. Must be all that runngin after Max. Has he eaten a builder yet??

Oh NOOOO - work is calling.

Apologies to everyone else: Maz, Wilts, Broachy, Elaine, Clarabelle, Jayne, Kat, Elinor and Jan.
I hope I left noboby out  

Caroline


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey all, 

Sorry I've been a bit quiet since the meet up last week - had a lovely weekend visiting around Stirling with a few holes of golf (the word hacking comes to mind!) and feeding a pondful of hungry ducks,   .  Feeling nice and healthy and relaxed and now think that golf and ducks are the answer to all life's hurdles!   

Caroline - thanks for PM. Great idea regards the pack, I'm in for that-thank you   

Hannah - I had exactly the same, 1 follie and 3 follie at my baseline scan so we are QUALITY follie buddies   .  Good luck for stimms and a jolly time now!

Vonnie - Glad you had a fab holiday - you'll be in tip top condition for starting on 3rd August       

Doodler - Oh noooooo!   by the way but I certainly didnt see any wrinkles when we met   so therefore how can you be old? Keep doing what you are doing and sure they will stay away for many more years.  
I've got one coming up quite soon and I'm just excited!!   

Wilts - Welcome to our little community   .  I know you will find some good support here for your time at eri and of course   .  Let us know how you get on with the reflexology.

Elinor - Welcome to you hun, you've very welcome. Don't worry a few of us here have had the same feelings that we cant be or dont feel we are sympathetic to friends who have unplanned prgs.  A good friend of mine who I have known for God, 30+ years and we worked abroad together told me of an unplanned prg very recently and I could only listen to her for a while before really talking with her. Sharing these things does help   

Kirsty - Hope you are managing through the waves of not being well!  No guilt-this is body telling you what is what now (not t'other way round!)     

Dawn - Cycling together hun!   Glad to hear you had a fab weekend but not about the after effects!!  Are you on stimms for the same amount of time with short protocol? PM'd you about the Natal CD.

Clarabelle - Hope you had a grand time on hol in Banff.   

Jayne - Wow, nearly time to hear about your dissertation re-writes, good luck and   for thinking of more study.  You could almost pop in for a cuppa if you're at QMUC   

Kat - Pleasure to meet you at the meet up.  Hope all is well with you    

Jan - And likewise, lovely to meet you last week.  I'm sure we could have talked CfE all night!!!!   Hope you are enjoying some lazy days.

Big   to everyone else I have missed out and   


I started d/r yesterday and not back for scan until 31 July.  Am i correct in remembering that during d/r you are not allowed to take ibruprofen as it interferes with the buserlin?  I'm just waiting for AF which has always given me pretty bad pain for 24 hours+ so not sure how I will survive without some strong pain relief!   .  

Take good care of you,
Helenxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

just an absolute quicky...

Helen, I've never heard of not being able to take ibuprofen during d/r only during the 2ww but the answer is ALWAYS phone and check to give yourself peace of mind.  Good luck  

I will receive my results next Thursday aparently so fingers crossed  

Hope everyone else is well

I'm looking forward to hearing Finbarina's birthing story....There can't be many weeks to go now  

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there, just popping on to see how everyone's doing before I head for bed.

Helen - best not to take ibuprofen or pain-killing dosages of aspirin while you're doing a cycle. Research shows a link between non-steroidal anti-inflammatories and miscarriage, especially when they're taken around the time of conception. Here's a link to the BBC article from the time: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3148861.stm

Paracetemol is fine. You could ask the clinic about co-codamol - codeine's an opioid and not _recommended_ during pregnancy, but the concerns are linked to the last three months of pregnancy. Worth an ask.

Doodler - you are NOT old!!! Because if you are old, then I must be old - and I'm NOT ! Will PM you tomorrow - finally getting a day in the house - been all over the place the last few days! Have been thinking of you .

Caroline, Kat, Helen and Dawn - really good to meet up the other day - did me a world of good . It's so great to spend time with people who really _get it_ - even when we're not talking about IVF.

Jayne - with all the work you've put in, I can only believe that your results are going to be just fine .

Hi to everyone else - will catch up more tomorrow.

Night all! 
Love
Jan xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

ive just phoned the eri about my forthcoming tx...



what will they say can it go ahead or more weight off ill be back later to let you know...



going   waiting on the call back

NICKY


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Nicky -good luck with your phone call 

Helen-  at the golf and ducks theory- you could be onto something there- hope you put back the divets!

Jan- of course i didn't include anyone else in being old and prune like- sorry ! Got my hair dyed so feeling better  Sorry about the depressing pm- I've got the worst PMS this month.

Caroline- max may be a monkey but they're not related  No he hasn't eaten a builder- he licks them to death and runs off with their spanners etc then hides in a wardrobe cos he's scared of loud noise. The Alice Domar thing is definitely worth exploring as are any alternative things which may help -even if its only to relax you. having said that - lots of evidence for acupuncture helping, nutrition is a definite must for quality eggs/sperm etc- have you read Zita Wests book? Give it a go Mrs cynic  but only do what you feel you'd like to try 

Hello to everyone else 

dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Vonnie - glad your scan went well, the 3rd Aug will be round in no time.  I'm sure your holiday has done you the world of good for your cycle.    

Hannah - Congrats on starting stimms - roll on the happy hormones!  

AnneS - well done on getting DH to the event, and bought in to doing something about his nutrition!  Will have a look at the website and see if I'd like more info on something.

Helen - have PM'd you.  Think I should be on stimms for about 10-14 days depending on how I react, so yes roughly the same time.  Sending you     for d/r.

Jan - that was a late night for you - well seeing it wasn't a school night!  Have booked a reflexology appt for Saturday morning, so will see how it goes.  She's going on hols when I'll be stimming, so might have a go at Shiatsu as well!!

Nicky - how did your chat with the ERI go?  Hope it went well and you'll be starting txt soon  

Doodler - Poor Max - how long will you have the builders in for? Hope PMS dies down soon - find choc always helps!

Off to bed as feeling knackered
Take care and big   to everyone
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Katerina - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you  
Dx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi folks ill update tomorrow nurse couldnt get to speak to dr rajr today and is going to call me tomorow.

katrina  good luck for your scan tomorrow

hi to everyone sorry im very rubbish at personnals

take care all
lotsa love  
nicky..xx..


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nicky*- sorry you didn't get a response today. Hope the call tomorrow goes well   
*
Katerina*- thinking of you for scan tomorrow    I was in Mulberry House today seeing Lena as I had some time to kill before going to GP surgery. I just missed you as I had to leave just before you arrived. Would have been good to catch up in person as wanted to wish you luck  Fingers crossed for 2 flickering heartbeats 

*Dawn*- glad I wasn't going  and you haven't moved yet  Good luck for you upcoming cycle    You always seem to be doing house stuff in the middle of cycling 
*
Doodler*- have to laugh at Max running off with the tools for a quiet life  He's one smart pooch  Belated  wishes hope it was good and you are NOT old  Late 30's is the new mid 20's (at least that's what I tell myself   )

*Jan*- glad you enjoyed the meet up the other night. Hope you're looking forward to the holidays
*
Jayne*- ooh will be thinking of you next Thursday. I'm sure you'll pass with flying colours 

*Helen*- great news that you're on the way with downreg. hope the side effects aren't too bad.

*Hannah*- yeah stimms  hasppy hormones at last. Hope those follies are growing nicely for you 

*Kirsty*- sorry you're still feeling  hope it eases when you get to second tri 

*Vonnie*- glad you had a fab holiday  Exciting that you've had scan and all set to start again. August will be here before you know it 

Sorry got to dash, being called upon for my (.)(.)  Sorry no more personals, hope everyone doing well. Love and  to everyone

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina

will be thinking of you today at your scan.  I hope that everything continues to grow and develop well.  do let us know  

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello! 

Good news to report - we have two flickering heartbeats in nice (separate!) sacs    DH was tearful - he is so dumb, he'd expected to be able to hear heartbeats not see them!  I think he believes its happening now.  I'm feeling rotten so much of the time I've been sure for days    I know it'll be worth it  

I really wish I could share them with someone else - one baby will mean the world to us, and I know how much you all deserve the same luck we've had now.    Tell me how its done and I'll be on to it  

Good luck to everyone who's cycling or about to - its another wee group isn't it -  Hannah, Helen, Dawn, Vonnie   Hoping there are lots of babies in store for you    

Hope to be back for personals soon.  

love

katerina xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina

that is WONDERFUL news! and both your babies will be a joy to you both  

Apologies for the "me" post...but then all of mine are...  

I received my results yesterday and am the now the proud owner of a Masters in Adolescent Addiction      

Stuart was late coming home last night and I was feeling a bit grumpy as I was hoping to celebrate, but when he got home he arrived with not one but TWO bottles of Champagne to celebrate.  what a guy.  

So there I was 5 years ago going for an interview for the Masters course and starting my first ever IVF.  I might not have achieved my goal of having a baby but at least I can say that I haven't spend 5 years of my life trying to achieve the impossible and have come out of this time with something to show for it.  

Thanks for being as interested in my academic progress as you all have in my fertility progress, it has been much appreciated  

Jayne


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

WELL FOLKS THEY HAVE CALLED ME BACK

they have said to get fsh done with aug period then call through with sept period for tx in october.

feel much better about that now at least i can relax a bit on holiday..

nicky


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay, what a happy thread this seems to be today 

*Katerina* - wonderful news, here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy      I can't recall twins on this board up until now, and all of a sudden there's you and Kirsty 

*Jayne* - what fabulous news about your Masters, you deserve it so much after all your hard work   Well done you and I hope there's more celebrating to come in addition to the champers 

*Nicky* - great news that you've got the green light, let's hope there are lots more BFP's on the way      

Hello to everyone else and sorry I'm so rubbish at posting these days 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done Jayne      !  

You are so right that its important to keep doing other things and not have to look back at years of waiting for something that may not happen   

K xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

kATRINA

VERY PLEASED YOUR SCAN WENT WELL

lotsa love
nicky


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just a quickie as at work and it is hellish quiet!

Katerina, Oooh, twinnies, fantastic news, you'll be drifting on cloud nine just now   which hopefully will see you through the  feeling rotten days  .  All the best for times ahead x

Jayne, Well done on your Masters    , and achieving so much through your hard work. Enjoy the champers!

Better dash....

Catch up over the weekend,
Helenx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Jayne - brilliant news!!!    Congratulations and well done on all your hard work!   Have fun celebrating!

Katerina - wooo twins!   Great news,  enjoy every minute it goes so fast (says she 12 days from her due date!)

Broatchy - good news from the hospital and hope you have a lovely holiday x


Hi to everyone else.
Take care
L xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

congratulations Kat and Jayne- good news all round!

Also Nikki- here's to your up coming tx 

dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie, heading out for DH's birthday.

Katerina - wow, fab news about your 2 wee heartbeats, so pleased for you  .  Here's for a healthy pregnancy for you, and hope the sickness calms down.

Nicky - great news about your cycle, have a lovely holiday.

Jayne - Congrats on your MSc, your so derserve it - what a star DH is!

Catch up over the weekend
Dx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I am back on the roller coaster again!

Just started stimming on Thursday, going to have ICSI this time as not a great fertilisation rate 2nd time round.

I have got fluid in one of my tubes which I have known about from the start but they have only just said that it reduces your chances of the cycle working by 50%.  They won't do anything about it due to previous complicated operations, such a nightmare.  Has any of you girls had a tube drained before, was it done by an operation?

Back in for scan on Tuesday.

Congrats to Kat on twins, amazing!!!

Hi to everyone else, will read and catch up with everyones news.

Fiona
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Katerina*- fantastic news   didn't we tell you it would be twins  Awww poor DH thinking he'd hear them  Make sure he's with you for your 16 week midwife check as he'll get to hear them then and he really will cry   Am so thrilled for you both. Keep well 
*
Jayne*- woo hoo  *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!* All that hard work paid off. Can I be the first to say well done 'Jambo MSc'  What a hunny Stuart is pitching up with 2 bottles of bubbly. I'm assuming you've drunk then already 

*Nicky*- great news that you've got the green light for treatment and will be cycling in October. Trust me it;'ll come round soon 

*Finbarina*- 12 days to go      Have you got the hospital bag packed yet Mrs  

*Elaine*- hope you and bump doing grand  We have had twinnies before on here with Moira23 (2 girls) but that was back in July06 (we both cycled and tested together on my first IVF) It's fab that we've got 2 lots on the go now though with Kirsty and Katerina 

*FionaM*- good to see you again  Hope all going well so far. Sorry can't help with the tube drain question, hopefully someone else can. Lots of    for follie scan on Tuesday
*
Dawn*- hope you're having a good time out tonight for DHs birthday 
*
Helen/Hannah*- hope injections still going well 

Have a fab weekend everyone. We're off to Watford to see DH's family. Not sure how Lily will manage 4.5 hours on a train  Mind you she did great going to York last weekend for the wedding, so fingers crossed  Could be fun negotiating the Underground mind you 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning all,

Just a quickie from me as off to a bbq in glasgow today,   a bbq in this weather just hope it stays dry.

Just want to sat massive congrats to Katerina, twins wow, so happy for you both.

Jayne, congrats on your qualification, hope you enjoyed to bubbly.

Anyway hello top everyone else and just going to look out my winter woolies as I don't think it willbe beach wear today.

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

just a quicky...

am singing at someone's wedding today.  Let's hope for a wee spell of dry weather when the bride arrives...

Vonnie, hope it clears up for the barBQ

Fiona, I ended up getting my tube cut or removed (I can't remember which) between two of my cycles as Dr Thong thought it might improve my chances.  I had it done by laparoscope.  

Maz, enjoy your train journey and enjoy Lily as I doubt you'll get to see her much when you're down at dh's family  

Dawn, did you do something nice for dh's birthday?

Doodler, what are you up to this weekend?  Not too much dog walking in this weather 

Lorna, less than a fortnight to go, it really is getting exciting.  My friend had a wee girl yesterday Harriet Grace Ford.  What a lovely name don't you think.  Do you have names planned? Csaba sounds nice doesn't it?    

Katerina, are you still on cloud 9?  Have you told many people yet?

Helen, I hope work got better as the day went on?  Are you really busy just now or is it colleagues annoying you?

Nicky, that's great news about getting a start date?  have you any plans between now and then?  Like losing/gaining weight/changing eating patterns?taking vitamins etc?

Elaine, great to hear from you...my goodness how time is flying along on that ticker of yours.  How are you feeling?  Any better

And Kirsty?  Has the sickness eased up at all for you?

Better go and get myself ready.  I was supposed to pop round to Salisbury's before i headed out today but that won't be happening now...no time!

take care and hi to everyone I've missed

Jayne


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi All. Sorry i have not been on for a long time but there has been so much going on with the treatment. the hospital managed to get 23 eggs out of me. then they manged to make 4 embryo's. I was so ill for a couple of weeks i was told to keep drinking plenty of fluids. I cant wait to go back to the hospital again to start the next part of treatment. that means that i have to take injection to help my womb lining. i hope it works out for us. I am getting really worried that if it goes well that i could lose both precious things in our lives i hear that when the  come out of freeze they might not take to my womb. i am getting really scared now. I am trying to not get stressed by it all. i am so sorry that i have not been on. its good to have a chat. Hope you are on later on. lve suzannexxxxxxxxxxx hpe you are all well congratulations to all that have had babies and to all that are still trying


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry just a quickie am still feeling grim and running to puke every wee while  still will be worth it got scan tomorrow am v nervous, if everything is ok will tell work as 12 weeks now

dawn honey well done on short protocal and not long to wait, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly  

jayne congrats honey, go for a phd i wish i had gone straight onto mine after msc but thought i would try and earn some cash for a year or 2 and now will never do it, as left nearly 4 years ago

good luck to all those stimming and trying soon

lorna you dont look a day over 22 honey, you are not old 

ok will be back tomorrow for more personals

k xxx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi ALL. so, so, so,so so so so so so so so sorry not been in touch its just because there has been a lot on with the ivf and college work. I am a quilified nursery nurse now. i am working with a better group. but i am still working with the babies. still waiting for my  cirtificat comming by post. itwould bee good to meat you all and hve a chat.   let me now when you all meat up. I work for an  supermums agency for babysitting and nursery work. with me not being so well i hve had to tell them that i could not do it for them. hope you are all hving a good weekend. hpe all going well  for you all to get preagent. and the ones that hve had hpe to chat to some body to chat about the worrie that going on. hve a good weekend. Lve suzannexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Just back from a weekend in London for DP's neice wedding - first wedding been to in years where could not enjoy a few glasses of wine or champagne - will be worth it though!

Just wanted to say Katerina - congrats on scan - soooo exciting!

Jayne - well done on the Masters - thats fantastic - you must be so proud of yourself and loved the story about DH too - hope you had a well enjoyed night of celebrating.

Quick "me" update - done four days of stimming now - think its going okay - got a scan on Tuesday and then Friday and they think possibly EC following week.  DP has a weekend booked to see Arsenal (goes every year) on 1st and 2nd August - he is getting fed up of me telling him that it may be my day for EC - wait till Tuesday to see what happens.

Just caught up on all the posts - back for personals later.

Hope you all having a nice weekend

xx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all the staff are excellent at the royal and infirmary. i am so glad that they are happy to help all people get p. The only thing i don't like getting taken is blood. i have had a few nurse and doctors taking blood the people that i ask for is for sheila smith, haideh hillier and Susan beattie. that's the one that is looking after me when i get my eggs put back into me. they are all fab. When i was ill i had to go bke and forward to get blood and tummy scans. i had blood taking from the back of my hand and it was really badly bruised......then i get so scared and stressed when they do the blood that's why i ask for some one that can do it properly. i told them that i get stressed when they take it. Susan beattie and haideh was very good when they took it from me........they make you laugh and they..... make you at ease. i can not fault them at all. when i was told that the eggs where not going to be put back i was really upset about it all. i am getting scared now because it is getting very close now for me and my loving caring husband to go back in. will need to let you no what happens from there.   they are going to get a big thank you once i get p.......         they are all fab staff


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Suzanne    Calm down !    the thing about IVF is, hard as it is, it doesn't often work first time and you have to be prepared to try a few times.  I know how disappointing it is not to have had your embryos put back first time - the same happened to me - but your OHSS could have been so much worse if they had.  And now you can have a frozen embryo transfer is a wee bit easier.  I expect they will suggest thawing all your 4 embryos, and hoping that two good ones develop to put back in you.  Nothing is guaranteed - i'm afraid the success rate for FET transfers is about 20-25%, but your babies have certainly got a chance.    

And if that doesn't work, there will be a next time.    The hospital will have learnt from you getting OHSS first time round and be able to adjust your treatment to reduce the chance of it happening again - maybe short protocol like Dawn is doing, which means many fewer injections  

Hope that helps,

Katerina


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick post to say massive congratulations to Katerina - very exciting to hear the news of more ERI twins!!  So pleased for you and DH.

Hi to everyone else and lots of luck wherever you are at.  I think of you often in amongst the chaos here and cannot say how much I hope to hear of more BFP's soon!

DH has offered to keep the wee fella company whilst I head to bed.  Seems too good an offer to refuse so going to shoot!

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

I had scan this morning and all is well with both babies, they are bigger than average  i am going to be huge  anyway lots of tears and relief to see them jumping about waving at us, i is hyper and 1 shy and are definately not identicle 
I have low blood pressure and ketones in urine due to the fact i cant keep anything down, i called gp and she wants to see me tomorrow to keep an eye on me and is going to sign me off work, although came back to work today, i will leave about 4ish. I also fell down the stairs last night which gave me a bit of a freight, got a bit of a sore shoulder but am fine. 

hope you are well, sorry for me post hope this doesnt upset anyone

good luck to all stimming or going through tx.

speak soon

k xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

just a quick one.

Katerina - I amsopleased for you - wonderful news abotu your scan!!  

Kirsty - ouch - that sounded painful - did you get checked out after your fall?? Was this before you see your GP?? Great news on your active twins!!!   But take care with those stairs - maybe a granny lift is in order?   Or DH could carry you up and down ...  . Hope your tummy will settle down soon so that you  can keep your food down and your strength up.

A big   to everyone.  

I have booked an appointmetn for Dh and myself with teh Napier's nutritionist. Have also enquired about the Mind and Body course in Glasgow - has anybody done this?? Might ask on the Glasgow thread ...

Am mega busy as trying to finish some work off before the anniversary trip - so that I can invoice for it a.s.a.p.  . 

Have indulged in some retial therapy though must say the sale is not that great - maybe I went too late Shoes for £7.50 though - can't argue with that.   And a fab top from Oasis (I never normally go in there) - I am all set for my frined's wedding in September!!!

Back to work.

Hugs to everyone. 

Caroline


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there

caroline - well done on getting yourself booked in with the nutritionist.

kirsty - hope you are doing okay after your fall - you must have got a real fright.  Glad you are okay.

Katerina - thats fantastic news about the scan - must have been amazing to see them on the screen - so pleased for you.

Quick update - been this morning for my scan and apparently not performing as well as I should be - slow responder.  Scan on Friday has now been moved until Monday and hopefully if all is okay it will be the following Friday for EC.  Only have 2 small folicles on one side and about 5 on the other so dont think that is so good.  As you can tell - totally lost my PMA now!!

Oh well - back to work.

Hope everyone is doing okay

Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're enjoying this lovely sunny weather!

Hannah - I know you've been disappointed buy your scan,   but try not to worry, its quality, not quantity that counts for a good embryo.  Plus you'd be surprised at how another few days can make a real difference when it comes to numbers.  Here's a wee follie dance to help out - Grow follies grow      !  Maybe your body is trying to be good to your DP, so he can get to his weekend at Arsenal, and be back for your EC   

Caroline - well done you in getting organised to go to Napiers, and to get DH along too  .  Are you off anywhere exciting for your anniversary trip?  And you've got a holiday in another month - being good to yourselves I see!  You deserve it after the disspaointment of your cycle, and hopefully you'll be relaxed and ready for your FET.  

Jo - good to hear from you hun  .  Hope you made good use of DH's offer to look after the wee fella and had an early night.

Kirsty - so please that your scan went well - your twins seem to be getting everything they need from you, if they're above average size, just hope your nausea settles down so you can build up your strength  .  Ouch - on falling down the stairs   - think a chair lift is definitely in order  

Suzanne - hope Katerina's information on FET helps set your mind at ease.  You've had a really rough time of it, but try to concentrate on getting yourself ready for the next stage of treatment  , and not getting too stressed  

Jayne - how did the wedding go?  Hope it was dry for the bride arriving!  We went out with the in-laws for DH's birthday, which was nice, but think we need to have a nice meal out just the 2 of us as well!  

Maz - hope you made it to Watford without any mishaps on the train or the tube!  Have a fab time with the family - will that mean you get to put your feet up while they all fuss around Lily?  Hope you get some fuss made of you too   

FionaM - welcome back to the rollercoaster!  How did your scan go today?  Keeping fingers crossed for some good news for you  .  Sorry can't help with your query on fluid in your tube, was the hosp able to give you anymore advice?

I'm just waiting for A/F to arrive sometime this weekend before everything starts again    Have been keeping distracted by organising a nice man to come in and pack my kitchen for me, as part of the removals service - yeah!!  Just need to find a cleaner to come in after the removals guys to clean from top to bottom - have visions of me going round with white gloves on checking its all up to my standards    Can anyone recommend a cleaning company?

Off to Aquafit tonight, in the vain hope of trying to do some exercise before txt  .  Then off for another reflexology appt tomorrow night - trying to be as good to myself as possible before this cycle!

Hello and big hugs to anyone I've missed   
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Was back at ERI for scan today and couldn't believe it when they were measuring the follies, they are big!!  I only had 6 ( I never get many) but 2 of them were about 15 and the other 3 are 18mm in size so I have to go for EC on Fri.  I have only been on stimms for 5 days I can't believe they are this big already but they took a blood test to check my hormone level and it came as it should be a few days before EC.  

I am on the same dose of menupur as last time (300) and it never happended like this last time.  Has anyone else responed this quick before?  I feel a bit bloated today but that might just be a concidence.

Still no further forward with the fluid in the tube as they won't operate.

Peanuts - good luck with your next cycle.

Hannah - Your follies will comg along in the next few days, try not to worry.  This is the quickest cycle I have had, everyone is different.

Kirsty & Katerina - it must be such a joy to see 2 babies on the scan!!  Congratulations

Take care all
Fiona xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi - just a quick note before bed.

Dawn - thanks for the follie dance - it made me smile.  Sorry for being grumpy.

Fiona - congrats on going for EC on Friday - thats fantastic.  What time was your appointment?  I had remembered you were going today but didnt get a chance to look at the names - I was there at 8.10 and there were a few other couples...
Thanks for vote of confidence that follies will grow.  Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone has had a nice day

Hannahx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Fiona, we're never pleased are we?     You'd be worried if you were responding slowly so try and just be pleased your body has responded well to your treatment.  

Hannah, in the same vain (but opposite), try not to worry that you're taking longer than expected to respond.  As long as you get there in the end, that's all that matters and the folk on here that have gotten a positive result have taken many different routes  

Dawn, the weather was awful but was beautiful for the bride arriving AND for photos afterwards.  We sung fine but boy we needed a few songs...the bride was 15 minutes late    I agree you should treat yourselves to a meal for two.  My sister's taking me out for a posh lunch to celebrate my masters which is nice

Past my bedtime so toodlepip and hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Jayne & Hannah.

I will just need to see what happens on Friday!  Hopefully the eggs will be mature enough.  Carmel phoned me today to say that the embroyoligist is going to speak to us on Friday to see if we are going ahead with ICSI or IVF.  Think we will stick with ICSI tho.

Jayne, well done on your masters. Clever girl!!

Hannah, my appt was at 8.30am.  I was just there myself, something always happens when hubby can't make it!

Will update you all on Friday after egg collection.

Fiona
xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

been a bit absent again ... sorry, but we're in the middle of 3 games back to back at home and still in the run for playoffs, so it's a bit (?) busy at "Wolves HQ". 

Went to see the counsellor today, to find out if it "is" for us - had Rebecca (Dawn/Jan - do you know her?) and it went ok ... took a total of 2 hours of talking what it is about and having our first session - meant I was stuck at work until 6:30 to make up lost time. Got the next appointment in a month. 

Next Tuesday appointment with Dr T - was meant to be in September, but DH pushed it because of Endo, we just want to find out whether I should go on Zolly "preventative" as the cyst has been flaring up prior to every cycle now. Also want an appointment with a Gyno there, as the whole Endo situation is not being investigated enough in our eyes. 

Off to see "The Dark Knight" tomorrow!!!  

Fiona - I had fluid in the tubes but because of scarring they didn't even bother draining but decided on laparoscopy to remove the tubes. 

Hope you're all doing ok.

HUGS! 
Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Sorry not been much of FF lately, its been really manic recently and don't really want to bore you all with the details.

Kirsty, glad to head everything went well with the scan, it must of been a emotional moment for you and your DH.

Fiona, hope everyhting went well at ec today.

Hannah, hope you are doing okay, when is your ec

Will be on later for a bigger catch up but DH has left me to sort out our monthly budget so better get on with that.

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Vonnie
Hope you doing okay with the monthly budget!  

So quiet at work today as most staff are away to a sports day in Chester - I said no as didnt fancy it whilst in middle of tx and obviously would not be drinking!

EC is probably going to be Friday for me - should have been earlier in the week but responding slower than expected.  

Fiona - looking forward to hearing how its all gone today - good luck!

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Just popping on to say hi hope everyone is ok. Been kept busy working on house and off for an early night as off to a christening tomorrow which is going to be tough.

dxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I had my EC on Friday and they got 5 eggs.  Was quite pleased with that as I only had 6 follicles and one of them was on the right side and they didn't try and get that one cause of my choc cyst.  The nurse phoned yesterday and 4 of tem have fertilised!  We went for ICSI in the end, glad we did.

We go back in tomorrow at 10am to get the embroyos put back in so hoping for good quality as we have only had grade 3 before.  Would love a couple of grade 2's!!!!  
Do you know if they would freeze 2 if they were good enough quality or do you need to have more?

Hannah - are you back in for your scan tomorrow? Good luck if you are, I am sure they will have well grown by now!

Update you all tomorrow after ET.

What a lovely day it is eh

Fiona
xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,
Just to say that our WiFi router has failed, so I may not be on for a bit - very hard to do this through phone  .
Luck and love to all,
Jan xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fiona

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow to get these embies back on board -    Lets hope there are some grade 2 in there - will be thinking of you.

Yeah - back for scan at 8.20.  Been a bit down this weekend as worried there are no more at tomorrow's scan - Dr Raja does not really say very much which concerns me more!  Anyway - keeping everything crossed that the last week of injections has made a difference!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend in the sun

Hannahx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello to all 

*Fiona* - wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow and some lovely grade 2's       Sorry I don't know the answer about numbers for freezing embryos, as we've never been had any good enough to freeze.

*Hannah* - wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow and hope you've got some good follies growing on there       You're in good company on the low follie count, there's a few of us on here who don't respond so well  And yes, Dr. R does tend to be a man of few words at times 

Hope everyone else has enjoyed the weather this weekend  I've been melting alive  Sorry for lack of personals but should really be in bed 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

What a glorious day it is, love it when the sun is shining makes me feel more positive about the future.

Fiona, best of luck for transfer today, fingers crossed for some lovely grade 2 for you.

Hannah, hope your follies have had a growth spurt in this hot weather.  I'm in the slow responder boat as well but try and not worry to much it only takes 1 egg (that's what I tell myself during the scans).

Take care everyone

PS - If I haven't said it before but hige congrats to Janyen on your Phd, does that make you a Doctor now?


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Had my scan this morning and "woohoo" to my follies!  Got quite a few quiet ones but about 9 or so which are between 14 and 18mm so have to take Gonal-F tomorrow and then go for scan on Wednesday before taking Wednesday's dosage.  Then probably EC on Friday.  
Feeling a bit relieved as have had a weekend of worrying that they may cancel due to the small follies that I had.  Just have to hope that they find some eggs in there now!

Vonnie/Elaine - thanks for the vote of confidence on being a slow responder.  Makes me feel better.  Just hope that all is up to where it should be for Friday.

Fiona - was looking for your name on the sheet this morning as arrived about 8am and got taken almost straight away.  Hope all goes well for ET today - thinking of you.

Doodler - hope the christening was not too bad - totally with you on it being tough - I had to visit my cousin yesterday and her little girl .  Its my dad's family's only grandchild - my dad loves playing with her and it makes me feel a bit sad.  Hope you managed to have a nice day.

Sorry for no more personals - best get back to work.  

Hope everyone's Monday is going okay.  
Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

ebony- well done of your growth spurt!You can just as easily have a good scan day immediately after a bad one- thank goodness!  Lots of lying down with your feet up and a warm hot water bottle-phew in this weather! Lots of protein too  The christening was a good day overall but was wiping tears away during the ceremony 

Vonnie- just throwing this in for the heck of it and not to detract from ERI but just because you don't respond well to their protocol doesn't necessarily mean you wouldn't respond well at another clinic on a better protocol for you- happened to me- I was down to 5/6 eggs and 3/4 embryos last 2 cycles at ERI even though I'd had  double the number of follies and only ever got a couple of grade 2's- changed clinic and protocol and got 10 mature eggs from 11 follies last time and 4 blasts- some grade 1's for the first time. Dr T tried to dissuade me from having our embryos tested as he said we had poorish quality but the new protocol really suited me and i had 5 to test. I just wish someone had suggested it to me before I'd persevered at ERI too long Something to think about only especially if you're over 35 and time starts to become an issue.

Fiona- great news! 4 embies- hope your ET goes smoothly and then you'll be PUPO!  

Elaine- how you doing?

jan- hope the wifi sorts itself soon,

love to all, dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Just home after having a test in hospital which was horrible and am trying to forget...

Sorry I've been a rubbish ff friend recently...since d/r not hot on time management- but genuinely thinking of you all and catching up with lunchtime lurks at work (which is pretty quiet at the mo (which makes the time management skills even more questionable!!  ))

Quick "me" bit. Now on day 14 of down reg and yes the usual sore legs, extreme flakiness  , (I've just phoned DH *at his work*!! to "suggest" that he checks with me before he throws out old watering cans from the shed as I was going to use it  ) and general feeling on edge!! Scan on Thursday so roll on and hopefully onto the happy hormones! Whether it is the drugs or whatever I sort of feel this time, that its not taking over my life as it did the last time, and almost not "happening" to me? I had a vivid dream last night that they only collected 3 eggs and they said that was it, we couldnt continue!! DH has been making me smoothies all weekend (bless him) and suggested the dream was due to Vit C overload!!

Doodler-was thinking of you at the christening yesterday, the same reaction I had when I took my little nieces to school for the first time  glad the sun shone and you had a good day overall.

ebony-Yay for 9 follies!!          - this is for each follie for EC on Friday!!

Vonnie-  and  for starting on 3 August. Any hints for sorting out monthly budget gratefully received  !! Hope you're taking it easy in the run up to tx.

Jan- How are you doing  .

fiona-thinking of you today at ET and  for good grade embies. If of any help I remember being told that they wouldn't freeze one but they would freeze two.

Caroline-Sorry pretty sure you are on your anniversary trip and even worse I'm not sure I asked you where you were going!!  Hope you and DH had a really relaxing time and look forward to hearing from you when you return 

Dawn-How are you doing? Glad no d/r for you this time   and big  for this cycle (buddy!!)

Take care and hope all is  with you all,

Helenxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

Well I am officially PUPO, we got 2 grade 2's put back in today which is the best we have ever had woohoo!!!!  The other 2 weren't good enough to be frozen which was a bit disappointing but hopefully we won't need them.

So for the next 2 weeks I am taking it easy and not going to work, been out in back garden all day think I am slightly red looking!!  Hope the weather stays nice.

Hannah - weel done on your 9 follies, that is great.  I bet you can't wait to get on with it all eh.

Helen - hopefully you will get the happy drugs this week!

Thanks to everyone else for their kind words, away to lie on couch now!

Fiona
xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

Fiona, congrats on PUPO and enjoy sitting outside relaxing and being waited on hand and foot.

Hannah, wahey on the folly growth.

Helen, hope your not having too bad a time with the d/r hormones.  Will be joining you all to soon with the mood swings and headaches, so looking forward to it NOT.  Been taking it easy with the run up to tx just been sitting out reading my book, exercising, and just generally trying to chill out.

Doodler, how's the move going?  Settling in okay?  Have been thinking about what next plan of attack would be if we don't get a positive and not to detract from ERI I am planning to look elsewhere.  Any advice would be gratefully appreciated on this as I don't have a clue where to start looking at other clinics, only 1 I've thought about is the GCRM and then I have the job of perssuading DH perhaps look further afield than Bonnie Scotland, of the joys!!

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Fiona!
Fab news - good that you are off over 2ww and can take it easy.  
Sending lots of   to you.

I have already warned DP that I am supposed to be relaxing over 2ww - its a bit stressful just now at work so not sure if happy about that!  

Just sneaked on at work so best get on!
Hx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

sorry I have been so terrible at keeping in touch   no excuses.
I have been catching up with your news though

Fiona - so pleased about your fab grade 2 beautiful embies - fantastic news! I really hope you do a 'Maz' and 3rd time lucky -glad you are taking it easy for the next 2 weeks - all good wishes    

Katerina - fantastic news about twins jumping about on the scan - so pleased for you ! How are you bearing up ?

Ebony - good news about folly-spurt. I am v e r y slow responder but still ended up with lots of eggs . Good luck this week   

Doodler - sorry to hear about christening ordeal. I had same thing at our close friends' christening standing in church beside our other friends who were expecting twins - feigned "bad cold" but they weren't fooled  . How is the new house ?

Vonnie - how are you doing - when do you cycle next ?

Helen - hope you get onto some cheerier drugs asap - buserelin really is a horrible feeling especially towards the stage you are at. You should treat yourself to nice new expensive watering can to cheer yourself up a bit  

Kat - how are you doing ? So very sorry to hear it did'nt work this time. HUGE big hugs to you  

Well we finally came to a decison about what to do after 6 months of thinking it over and taking a rest and just being happy together. I had booked to go down to argc today on easyjet and realised last week that I really really did not want to go through with it- I had been building up to this over the last 2 months . Could not face all of the travel/stress and disruption to our lives. I would have had to miss months off work ( which spookily I love) , let lots of people down, spend ages apart from dh, spend 10-15K (not including travel ) and really the odds for my age group, while still much higher than ERI, still mean that it would be more likely to fail than to work for us.

I am soooo relieved and feel so much better.
We are going to do frozen cycle at ERI with remaining 12 day 2 embies have to phone in september period. Then possibly one finaL fresh cycle but more likely really go for it with adoption ( you have to be well finished treatment before the adoption process can start )

Has anyone had experiewnce of adoption in Edinburgh area ? I remember there was someone on here who had adopted but forgot their name?!

Phew - what a vent !!

Big hugs to peanuts,maz,clarabelle,Jayne (hoooooooooorrray for your big success !!!), Jan  and everybody I've missed.

LoveMimou xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there Mimou

It was me!  I have been through the adoption process.....  I will pm you as dont want to bore everyone with all the details.  Think it boiled down to the fact that we had never tried IVF and (as far as we knew) I could have my own children so they were not keen on us for adoption.

We were very unlucky with a very unhelpful and disinterested social worker and have written complaint letters which obviously hit a brick wall.  It was a horrible time for us but I think it is such a fantastic thing to do and it definitely would not put us off doing it in the future - I think it would be amazing.  Will pm you the place we went to etc.

Hx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hi ebony,

I would be really keen to hear your experiences -good and bad - if you do get time drop me a pm - (I totally understand if this week isn't the best time for this !! )
good luck with your tx
mimoux


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ebony,

Would also be interested in hearing your adoption story if you don't mind me butting in.

Mimou, good to hear from you, I've also considered going down this route but DH is not as keen.  would be in interested in hearing how you get on with the process

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

This is a bit of a rubbish post because it's very selfish.

Before I get caught up in my "me" time, I'll just say congratulations to Fiona, and delighted to hear about good scan for you Hannah! 

Also, a big congratulations to Jayne! 

We had our appointment today - last chance saloon. It turns out that I'm taller than I thought I was (a mighty 5'4" - I've grown an inch!), and so this has had a positive effect on my BMI. I'm vaguely convinced that there must be a mistake somewhere but (to get to the point) my BMI is 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have to phone with my August period. That is about three weeks away. 

I can't quite get my head round it. Six and a half years, and now we start tx in three weeks? I'm very excited. 

Anyway, thank you all for the support you've given me to get this far. Considering my needle phobia, and my general rollercoaster mental personality, I suspect I'll be depending upon you even more in the coming months... 

C xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry been awol girls. Having IT issues at home  Will try some quick personals if connection allows....
*
Clarabelle*- absolutely fan-bloomin-tastic news  Handy thing that miracle inch  but still doesn't detract from all the hard work you put in in losing the weight. You done brilliantly and should be suitable chuffed with yourself  Great news that you cycle next month  We'll all be here to help you through   

*Mimou*- well done you on your decision  I know it was a very hard one to make but it's great that you and DH have decided what your plan will now be. Sounds logical to me to at least try FET with your remaining embies and heck another fresh cycle is at least another chance at least  Can understand where you're coming from regarding the stats/age thing (not sure how many more cycles I'd have considered myself) but remember that someone has to be the lucky one that falls into the smaller successful group and it could be you  The person that adopted on here was Lynm but she doesn't post very often so not sure if you'd still be able to find her and send a PM
*
Vonnie*- how you doing? Getting excited about starting next week  Lots of    for the stabbing starting on the 3rd.

*Hannah*- sorry to hear about your bad experience with the adoption agency you were with  It infuriates me how hard it is to go through the process and how many obstacles there are to overcome in order for couples to adopt  Fab news about your crop of follies  sounding good for EC on Friday then  Remember quality not quantity and it only takes one 

*FionaM*- fantastic news that you are PUPO. Sounds like you've had a successful cycle so far with 2xgrade 2 on board. So here's to the success continuing     Take it easy on the 2ww

*Helen*- sorry to hear downreg making you feel  roll on Thursday and stimms (fingers crossed)   
*
Doodler*- hope the house project is coming along well  hope you survived the weekend 

*Jan*- sorry about the IT problems  Hope you enjoy the summer hols though 

*Kat*- good luck for appointment tomorrow  How's the team doing just now hope they are on a winning streak 
*
Dawn*- had a good weekend thanks  Did AF show and are you back on the rollercoaster again  Hope you're feeling  Are you still looking for cleaning company? My mate runs his own business called 'Clean as you go' so I can pass on the details if you PM me (alternatively just google the name and you'll find his website)

Hope everyone else doing well Suzanne, Kirsty, Katerina, Jayne, Elaine, Finbarina, Jo (sorry can't read back anymore)
Love and  to all

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mimou- I'm glad you've come to a decision- it sounds like the right one for you. I think its half the battle knowing what you're going to do next -only way you can come to terms with things.However- you do have 12  frosties- even by the stats for our age 40%  could have gone on to blasts and therefore would have a good chance. maybe they'll even culture some to blast to select out the best ones?  

Maz- good to hear from you- what a wee poppet in the piccies! Did you get your house all finished before the hurricane arrived ?

clarabelle- i second the others- its thank to your hard work and determination your BMI is where its at- the extra inch is always nice though  £ weeks- you start to get ground rush after all the waiting 

ebony-I think you should post your adoption story too if you don't mind sharing- its always a plan b or a for us. Hope you're not doinG too much at work  

Ooh vonnie- hadn't realised you were so close to a cycle- best of luck and heres hoping you don't need advice on " what next"   Happy to help anytime.

fiona- good luck on the hell that is the 2ww   Hope it passes as serenely as possible 

helen- not long till stims now- hang in there- its a mare these last few days  

dawn - sorry I've lost track where you are- are you on stims yet or still d/r? I've crossed EVERYTHING     

caroline- how are you doing? Hope things are ok.

jayne- whats next in the brainy section of the thread?  Hope thats you done for now and can enjoy the fruits of your labours at work.

sorry to anyone I missed but have memory like sieve( brain trainer score of age 64 when i tried a friends  well i was ill and in a room full of people but still )

dx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quicky from me again .... nearly off to brave Sheriffhall Roundabout...  

Mimou -  from me - you're in the same position as Doug and me right now - before we even started I said we're going for 4 fresh cycles (just because all the meds you have to take) - never know if I am going to push for one more after the next fresh one though. Adoption is something I think we're going to look more into now as well as an option ... 

Ebony - agree with Doodler - I'd be very interested in your adoption info and posting on here (saves you writing up all the PMs  ) would be helpful for every girlie on here. 

Clarabelle - well done on that weight loss! I'm trying to get back into the routine of going to the gym now ... sore from yesterday and will force myself to go again tomorrow (had taken out last week). 

Maz - we're now 5:4 - lost our last home game on Saturday and have only 1 game left (in Manchester on 16 August). Funnily still in the run for playoffs somehow ... but need another team to lose every single of their 3 games left ... including against a team that hasn't won a game at all this year.  

Quick hi to everyone else ... hope you're doing ok.

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Kat! I braved the gym too( for the first time in years) yesterday- time to take control methinks and get in better shape. Hope your team wins. Its very hard to come to a final decision- its the one thing we all dread I'm sure-acceptance. I thought I'd had enough last time and now not so sure as you'll see from my plans!

dx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Back again. Talk with Dr T was actually good, he said that at the current stage at ERI having 2 embies put back at day 3 is about the same chance as 1 embie put back at Blasto. We are aware that the whole Blastocyst thing is still in kiddy shoes at EFREC. 

We're now going to talk about things - Dr T is putting me onto Zolly again (as we know how aggressive my endo is), this time with HRT as well (now ... THAT'S a scary thought - but then, in total I've been on Zolly for 9 months, even with breaks in between). Then once I got my first Zolly (probably next week) I'm going back for a scan at EFREC to see what the situation is with cysts etc.

Dr T suggests we're going for an FET in the next 3 months or so, and then go for a fresh cycle next year again. He agrees that at my age and with my health (taking out the endo) I should be pregnant after 3 attempts of IVF ... but then he had someone in my condition (i.e. very severe endo) who fell pregnant at attempt  5 (fresh). 

So will see what DH and I can figure out - we were planning to go on holiday to US end of October/beginning of November, so may decide to do the FET middle of November again?  That means I have a target for my weight loss as well - which probably helps (specially with my gym trips!!). 

Hugs to you alls again!  

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Kat,

I have always been on HRT when on zolly and find it helps.  When I am not on HRT then the hot flushes are terrible!

Sounds as tho some progress made today.  This is my 3rd cycle and always said this would be my last and would then consider other options but if this cycle doesn't work then I am not so sure!!!

Clarabelle - you must be so excited to know you are getting started soon, good luck!

Mimou - That's good you have both made a decision for your future, makes you feel a bit better about where your life is going eh.  Hopefully it will work with your FET.

I am feeling fine, getting a bit bored already but determined to take it easy over the next 2 weeks.

Fiona


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been such a crap FF recently - had a really busy week last week, and I'm afraid the nice weather at the weekend kept me away from the PC!

Hannah - yes Dr Raja is a man of few words isn't he!  Congrats on all those lovely follies, must have been my follie dance for you!!  Here's another one for you     .  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I'm in ERI at 8.50 on Fri, so might see you if you're in for your EC.  Like the other girls, I'd like to hear your adoption story, if and when you're ready to share it, is a plan B option for us too, along with a lot of girls on here.

FioanM - wow, congrats on being PUPO, and having 2 lovely grade 2 embies.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your 2ww.         Think you need lots of books and DVD's to keep you amused!

Jayne - hope your sister took you out somewhere lovely for your celebratory lunch! 

Kat - What did you think of the Dark Knight - say it on Sunday, thought it was fab, bit long though!  Well done for braving Sheiriffhall today, and glad you had such a positive follow up with DrT  .  FET after your hols sounds like a great idea  .  My exercise prep for my cycle has consisted of Aquafit last week, and then a swim tonight!!  

Doodler - sorry to hear about your Christening experience  , these things are so hard for us.  Glad you've got everything crossed - will need all the help I can get this cycle  .  Started stimms today, so am firmly strapped into the rollercoaster for another trip!

Jan - sorry about your WiFi problems, hope you can get things sorted soon.

Helen - sorry to heat about your d/r hell, it such a horrible experience   .  Here's hoping for happy hormones for you on Thursday   .  Please don't be getting yourself in a tiss about your dreams, its those d/r drugs trying o get at you in your sleep  , happy hormones will soon fight them off  

Vonnie - keeping everything crossed for you starting on the 3rd    .  I've also thought of the GCRM, but not scratched that itch yet - maybe soon if this doesn't work out.  A friend of a relative of DH's had a cycle there  a couple of months ago - she was all excited going into it as the 'promised her a baby' - thought that was a bit much!  She had a BFN, so was really disappointed that they couldn't live up to their promises  .

Mimou - hi hun, great to hear from you, especially with all your plans sorted out  .  Must be such a relief to you and DH.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that your frosties will give you that longed for BFP.  Have you discussed going to Blast with them?  I'm hoping that they monitor you more closely during your cycle to make sure there's no repeat of last time  .  

Clarabelle - well done you hun on your BMI - definitely down to all that hard work you've put in  .  I'm also a big needlephob, and never thought I'd hear myself say this - but you do get used to the injections very quickly!  My DH does them for me, as can't quite cope with doing them myself.  I put a frozen gel pack on my tummy first then pinch an inch (!!) for him to inject.  Although rubbing the area before and after can also help.  Welcome to this rollercoaster!

Maz - thanks for the contact about your friend.  I'm waiting to get a couple more quotes from removal companies, and then we can figure out if we can afford a cleaner as well - might have to rely on DH and MIL!  Yes, AF finally arrived yesterday, so have started stimming! 

As I've said above, A/F finally arrived yesterday (really heavy and lots of cramps  ).  Was at ERI this morning to pick up my drugs and have started stimming.  On short protocol this time - so no d/r for me!  Thankfully, as turns me into    , and gets worse everytime I have to do it!  Back on Friday for a scan to see how things are, so should be stimming for 10-14 days of all goes to plan  .

Its big thunder and lightening here!  Off to watch it from the comfort of my sofa.

Big hugs   and      for everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I've been away for a while - been feeling too tired and sick to contemplate logging on for more than a peak at work...  But thinking of you all.

Clarabelle - so delighted by your news    Well done.  You've had such a struggle and after waiting so long to get underway immediately is great (and paid by the NHS!  ).  Hope its not too much of a shock, and you can relax and feel ready to give it try  

Fiona - congratulations on being PUPO.  Keep that relaxing up  

Kat - glad you got something useful out of Dr T and have a plan  

Mimou - that's a hard decision to come to but whats important is that it feels right for you.  Having all the options spinning round in your head is a horrible stage, and your plan give IVF a good shot but allows you to move on to adoption soon if necessary.  Hope this lets you enjoy the rest of your hols   (and the prep hasn't had to start yet   )

Doodler - glad you're allowing yourself some breaks from the house improvements   

Dawn - roll on those stims very soon now!      I'm impressed by your house packers and cleaner -definitely the thing to do!  So glad your house sale has gone smoothly - got two friends stuck in horrible chains.  Hope your parents (or in laws?) give you plenty of space/support while you're staying with them.   

Vonnie - good luck with your cycle - are you d/r now?    

Helen - good luck for getting onto stimms soon! Its tough when work is quiet isn't it - time drags much more.  Are you planning to take much time off around EC/ET?  

Chook - how are you doing?   

Caroline - how are you hun?   Hope you and DH are getting some time to be nice to each other and not think about txt 

Hannah - congratulations on those follies    Hoping most of them contain lovely eggs for you  

And hello Maz, Elaine, Jan, Jayne and anyone I've missed  

Apart from feeling awful all the time inc. over night, I'm well!  Feeling very pg - every symptom you can list though just a total food aversion rather than cravings.  We told my folks at the weekend and will tell DH's on Friday when we see them, which will be lovely.  For the moment haven't told work, but they're bound to spot the puking and sea bands on my wrists soon  

Lots of love

Katerina x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all just a quick responce to the adoption issue, Suzanne and I put our names down for fostering a 'Special Needs' Baby/Toddler for weekends, to give  Parents/Parent a Welcome rest-bite, this was with Edinburgh Council, seemingly thy are screaming out for People to help and was well advertised.
We applied but were told 'NO' because we were doing IVF, which IS really stupid, as we would of given real, 'Quality Time' to any Special Needs Child, and Suzanne works as a Nursery Nurse and is studying Special Needs Children.
Suzanne at ERI for pre-treatment scan, and maybe meds for next stage for frosties (2embryo's) implant, So its back to the 'Jabs' very soon and 'Nurse Charlie' on hand,  

Cu all later,

Chas.


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

re error,

"Suzanne at the ERI tomorrow for pre-treatment scans"


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Guys  

well, like a few others, I've been checking up n how folk are every lunchtime at work but not had the time to post - so here I am at 7am squeezing in a quick catch up before I get ready for work.  

Charlie & Suzanne, good luck with your scan this morning - I hope all goes well.  Both Fostering and adoption agencies/social work won't allow you to begin the application process whilst you are still considering IVF.  This is protect you as much as anyone else.  I hope that your IVF journey is successfull and that yous will be far too busy with your own children to even have time to consider looking after others  

Katerina, glad to hear that you feel awful and are puking everywhere     You know what I mean    I'm sorry that you're feeling awful but delighted that you feel very pregnant.  How did your folks react? And tell us how you get on with DH's too?  It must be a joy and delight to tell your parents such lovely news.  My mum was really upset after one of our cycles.  I think I'm always so caught up in my own emotions and thinking well if I can get on with it others should too but forget that it must affect my parents and Stuart's parents too.  Look after yourself and as you say you won't be able to hide it for long...especially with two in there  

Dawn, my sister is taking me out this Saturday, which will be lovely.  If the weather's nice we might try the terrace at Oloroso or somewhere like that otherwise it might be Fishers in the City which is her favourite.  I'll let you know...  I'm sorry to hear your period was a pain but hurrah that it's arrived    I'm very jealous of you going straight to stimms   I ended up down regulating for 5 weeks on my last cycle   Why did you make the decision to go straight to stimms?  Sounds good.  My goodness, you're not very far away from egg collection and the 2ww already    That's great news.  I hope you're doing all the usual stuff, like eating lots of protein etc for good quality eggs.  here's hoping it's your time  

Fiona, so what are your plans for the 2ww?  Are you going to stick around the house or are you going to go out and about?  I presume you are off work for the 2ww?  I probably sound like a lazy thing...but I took all 7 x 2ww waits off work.  For me that was the best thing but I know others have done it differently.  I watched the whole ten series of Friens once, six series of Sex and the City another cycle, The West Wing on one and 24 on another...it was great  

Kat, how many embryos do you have in the freezer?  Good luck with preparing yourself and your body for your frozen cycle.  Can I ask?  You said you've been on Zoladex for 9 months, had that been three sets of three months and is that altogether or have you been on it at other times?  That's me completely finished with IVF and so am now considering the best treatment for my endometriosis.  (I've been on Zoladex a couple of times, once with HRT as i was having mood swings and hot flushes).  

Doodler, were you at the gym for health and fitness or weight loss?    You must go out dog walking a lot, that must be good for you.  That;s my only exercise - not that I have a dog, but I like walking home from work and that takes about 50 minutes.  Yes, I have been looking up phDs   for next year but actually the funding on my job is a bit shakey and I've another job that looks really good and is totally different to what I'm doing now so am rather excited about applying for that.  We'll see...  have you made any decisions about what your next step on the IVF journey will be or are you still recovering from all your hard work (and cost) in Vegas?

Maz, how are you?  Are you enjoying being a mum to such a gorgeous wee girl   and are you enjoying being off work?  I was at a KSF train the trainer day last week and met a pharmacist who said she was really only there as someone else (presuming you)   was off on maternity leave.  OBVIOUSLY I didn't say anything but just chuckled to myself.  Hope your IT problems get better.  We've been having a few problems ourself this week  

Clarabelle, thank you for your congratulations...but CONGRATULATIONS to you!  Well done girl for growing that extra inch   and getting your BMI down.  What an achievement.  Oh my goodness, just a few weeks and then you get to get started.  We're here for you all of the way    

Elaine, how are you keeping?

Mimou, always a pleasure to hear from you.  My goodness, what decisions you have made.  Do you feel refreshed and revitalised by this?  I often think that the decision making is very difficult and can take a lot out of you and  you feel revitalised a bit when you've made your decision and at least know what path you'll be on (at least for a bit)    I hope that you have a great big positive shortly and don't have to even consider adoption.  As you know we've had our 7th and final IVF cycle and have decided that adoption is not for us but someone at work did it and now she had a wee boy and a wee girl who are sublings and is loving it.  

Hannah, good luck with your scan today.  keep us up to date and I hope you're in for egg collection on Friday      

Vonnie, unfortunately, not got a doctorate yet but am considering my what my next course will be    I'll need to get funding first as my Masters cost £3500 approx plus travel and accommodation.  (Not that I paid it - I got funding from all over the place).  Anyway, how are you preparing yourself?  Are you feeling excited?  Wishing you all the best for this cycle      

Jan, sorry to hear that you've been having IT problems too.  Hope they're sorted out soon.  

Finbarina, I hope the next time you post here, it will be as a mummy.  Good luck  

I really  had better go....or I'll be late for work.  I've been typing solidly for 40 minutes.  Me, well I'm off to Italy two weeks tomorrow so have started the Kellogg's two week challenge.  I was in the advert for it a few years ago and lost 6lbs so thought I'd give myself a wee boost of weightloss for my holidays.  I've been sticking to it apart from too much wine    I've also started a Fat Club at work   and weigh everyone on a Monday morning  Brilliant!

Hi to everyone I've missed

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just been catching up on  all the posts - so busy at work as was at ERI for ages this morning (they were short staffed).
Anyway - quick update...  got 4 on each side which are good size so ready for EC on Friday!  Woo hoo!  

All a bit stressful at home as DP is a chef and I never see him at all in August as he works about 12 hours a day!  Not sure how he is going to get the time off to take me on Friday - also has tickets for football in London with his daughter (first marriage) and does not want to let her down - I told him I will be fine over the weekend and just to go but he is feeling awful and its not helping me relax!!  AAGGHH!!
Sorry - just had to blurt that out to people who understand.....  

Got to take the injection tonight at 10pm and then free day from drugs tomorrow.

Dawn - op is at 9am on Friday but will be there from 8am.  I have dark hair, shoulder length, will have a maroon handbag with me!!  and probably a worried look on my face!

Will definitely get my adoption stuff posted on here - will try and do it tonight or tomorrow night.  

Hx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! A number of mammoth posts, which I really can't rival, but I'll try to remember everyone!

Thanks to everyone for your congratulations - we've told our families, who were really thrilled.  We're trying to remind them that tx does not equal baby, but they've been with us through this for so long, I think we're all just relishing the fact that something is happening.    I confess, I'm still reeling from the news.  We now have to decide whether to go for SET or not - and we don't have much time to do it!  

Jayne, I was at Oloroso last week for the first time, and I loved it.  Did get sunburn tho....  

Suz and Charlie, I hope everything goes well today.

Katerina, it must have been really lovely telling everyone.    Sorry you're so sick  - that must be horrible.  Take good care of yourself!  

Kat, keep up the gym!  I have really struggled with it, but the more often I go the more I enjoy it.  I've also just realised that I have gone down a dress size, so I feel brilliant and am spending all of my spare cash on new, smaller clothes.   Things sound quite positive for you - I hope you're feeling good about what's ahead.  

Dawn, thanks for the advice on the jags.  Dr Kini offered me the option of going for a short protocol because I have a regular cycle, but, this is our first time through and we have no idea how I might respond, so we have decided to stick with the long protocol.  DH will stab me (and frequently mimes throwing darts whenever the topic comes up... ), but I'll definitely follow the cold and rubbing tips too.  Good luck for your cycle!    

Helen, hope the d/r is over soon!

Fiona, how are things going for you?  Hope you're nicely relaxed, but finding enough stress-free activities to keep you occupied.    OMG, I just noticed your test date 08.08.08 - massively good luck if you trust Chinese philosophy!  That has to be a good omen!   

Doodler, with Max to keep you busy, I can't imagine you're too unfit!    How are things going with the house?  I must have missed your news about future plans - will need to check back on previous posts...  

Maz, hope you and Lily are doing well.

Hannah, good luck for your scan   and fingers crossed for EC on Friday.  Just saw your post - excellent news!  I'll keep everything crossed for Friday.

Vonnie, did you do much singing on your hols?    Glad you enjoyed yourself.  Are you ready and raring to go?   

Elaine, how are you keeping?  Thinking of you lots!

Chook, what news from you?  I hope things are going to plan.

Mimou, you must feel good having made those decisions.  It's amazing how things can suddenly just come into perspective like that.  Wishing you the best of luck for the FET - September will be here in no time.  

Jan, hope you're connected up again soon! 

Caroline Anne, how are things with you?

Finbarina, you must be exhausted right about now!  Hope you are keeping well.  

My head is still in a spin, so huge apologies to everyone I missed.   

C xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Hope you all are well.

Clarabelle, congrats on the weight loss and finding that extra inch.  Great news on starting tx souns like there will be a few of us cycling at the same time.

Fiona, hope your not going to mad   on the 2ww and that your DH is doing all your chores for you and looking after you.

Hannah, great news today and I'm sure they will get a crop of excellent eggs.

Jayne, Oloruso is on my to do list of DH to take me to.  Love Fishers as well along with the Apartment and Outsider mouth is already watering thinking about the food there.

Doodler, how u getting on?  HAve you had anymore thought on your next steps?

Quick update from me getting geared up to start my stabbing on sunday, seemed to be quite relaxed about it but am worried that I won't respond.  Starting my injections on day 23 so I will be d/r 5 days longer than last attempt so a bit concerned that the longer d/r will mean my ovaries wont kick into action as quickly as last time.  I'm not stressing out as I think that might be just as harmful but its always in the back of my mind as we all know.

Hope everyone is well Kirsty, Helen, Jan, Maz, Suz and Charlie. Dawn and Kat and take care.

Vonnie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry been such a crap ff recently just trying to catch up on all your posts. 

fiona hows 2ww going honey?

kat you going for fet soon then?

vonnie think positive honey you will respond, good luck with stabbing

clarabel congrats honey hope everything goes well

suz/ charlie how did everything go?

doodler hows the house honey? glad you managed through christening ok 

jan hope you get net back soon

katerina sorry you are feeling so bad


helen when are you starting stimms?

dawn  have you starte again now? got everything crossed for you honey

caroline ann how did anniversary go?

ebony how are you?

jayne how are you?

mimou nice to see you posting again honey
ok i have to go waiting on a dishwasher engineer calling got a new one fitted on sat and still not working   he better call was supposed to phone yesterday


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
Just wanted to come on here quickly and update everyone.  Probably not be on here much.
My DP suddenly told me last night after I had taken my 10pm injection that he cannot go through with the ICSI as cannot face having another child (he has two already froma previous marriage).  He wants me to cancel the op tomorrow morning.
We have been up all night and this all seems like a really horrible bad dream that I cannot wake up from.
He will obviously not sign the consent form to use his sperm - I am now thinking fast and a bit clearer this morning and considering going ahead and asking eri to freeze my eggs (not sure if that is possible) and use them for donor sperm at some point in the future.

I am probably not making much sense and dont even know if this is a viable option but just wanted to let everyone know what is happening.

good luck to you all
hannahx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh Hannah - what a horrible nightmare.  I so hope that your DP thinks again today and realises how important this is to you, and to your relationship.    

I don't know if the options you mention are possible, but some places certainly freeze eggs (with a poorer success rate than embryos), so I hope that one of them may be possible.  If it looks likely that your DP won't go ahead with the ICSI, its probably worth starting to speak to the nurses/doctors at the ERI as soon as possible? 

Praying for a good outcome,

Katerina


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Hannah,

Just read your post, I really don't know what to say other than than to give you a big cyber  .  I hope you get it all sorted soon with your hubby, as Katerina says I would call the ERI asap to find out whether they will freeze your eggs just in case, it might relax you a bit if you know that you can freeze them if your DH doesn't go ahead with the ICSI.

Will be thinking of you today, hope everything works out

Vonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hannah    OMG you poor thing. yes do get in touch with ERI asap to talk things over. I'm so angry with your DP- I know he must have been trying to put you first against his obvious wishes not to have more children and of course he has to be true to himself- but to let you go through all that and drop you in it while you're going through it is very unfair. I'd phone for an emergency appointment with the counsellor if she'll see you in the circumstances. Sending you a huge hug and hope he changes his mind.

dxxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hannah,

just wanted to send    . What a terrible situation you suddenly find yourself in after all the stress of the cycle so far. I really feel for you and like the others can only hope that things get resolved asap.
so sorry to hear this  
take carexx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hannah   

As the others have said OMG, you poor thing, so much to take in, can't imagine what a terrible night you must have had       .
I hope if there is anyway for you to resolve this with DP and/or the eri you can.
Take care of yourself and remember..we're hear to listen whenever you need to talk.
thinking of you
Helen xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hannah,

So sorry to read you news   Sending you a massive   and hope that you are able to find a resolution to your current situation. Hope ERI are able to help and advise.

Much love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hannah,

I am so, so sorry to read what a horrible time you are going through   I desperately hope that you and your DP can find a positive resolution to this        

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

like everyone else here, I was shocked and saddened to read about the terrible night you have just had.  I hope   and pray   that your husband is just having second thought and will come round.  He knew what he was getting in to so I do hope that it doesn'y come to you having to ask the hospital to freeze your eggs.  

I, like everyone else will be thinking of you 



Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello
hannah - hope you are both ok 

I have to tell somebody. I did a clearblue stick this afternoon ( I HATE them but had to put myself out of my miserable delusions about being 2 days late ) and it says positive
DH ultra cautious and me too . Not telling anyone but you don't count as just anyone 
will test again in the morning 
love mimouxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Momou

I don't want to get over excited or get you over excited but OMG!!!!!!!

If it came up postive in the middle of the afternoon then it is looking really really good    

I KNOW it is far to early but please give me the absolute pleasue in being the first person to congratulations.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE keep us informed.  

Really really hoping this is it  

PS pregnancy tests often give false negatives but it's kinda impossible to get a false positive  

Jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hannah, 

totally agree with the others. Can't even IMAGINE how that must feel ... and for your DP (and D doesn't stand for DEAR here!!!) makes the decision after you've taken the 10pm injection is just the last drop!! 

Sending you biiiig    and hope DP has changed his mind again!! 

Mimou - ooooh... keeping fingers crossed for you, hun! Would be soooo perfect after your last decision!!    

Have appointment with the nurse tomorrow afternoon for first Zolly.

Had a fairly heart to heart with my dad on the phone today - he is wondering about our plans, also said that it might be harder for us feelings wise to adopt a child after going through all the fights to get a child through IVF instead of having opted for adoption automatically. Might not make any sense or sound insensitive, but in my motherlanguage it made perfectly sense (well... from his point of view).  

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Mimou,

I entirely understand why you are being cautious but I can't help but feel very excited for you and very hopeful   I will be keeping everything crossed for a smooth journey for you from here on in and hoping you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy          As Jayne says, HPTs can give false negatives but not false positives   Will be thinking of you  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hannah,   (charlie's post)

    We are really sorry to hear your news, we hope DP changes his mind, I have two daughters from my ex, one now a dentist, one a primary school teacher, I also had to be a father to my sister when she was still in nappies and a support to my mother when she was going through all her treatment for 'breast cancer' I was only 13years old at the time (separated  parents)

I know that it is easier for girls, to talk about any worries, feelings, anxieties, etc with other girls, for us guys its near impossible!

Ive been through quite a bad period myself, with the worry for Suzanne, and just no-one to talk to, its like a subconscious mental stress, I don't feel 'stressed', but I have been doing the most stupid of things, like driving in a totally wrong direction to where I was meant to be going, a route I take everyday, then using the wrong key to open where I work, setting off alarms, phoning my boss to tell him the lock must be broken etc, with a key I have been using every day for years, suddenly I use the wrong one, and the list goes on. 
The worst part Men (at least I do) feel Soo alone at this stressful time, yes Suz's and I talk, but its not the same as, say chatting with the girls, us guys just don't. 

I did have a chat with the guy I work for, all he said was, "Why do you want to do it all over again, you must be mad" or "it wont work, its all for nothing"

See what I mean, Big Negatives! I just felt terrible! I ask for a little support and get 'Mocked'

Anyhow I would do it all again and would love to see Suzs being Pregnant, with my child, and I have told her she can go back to further her career and I will be a 'House Daddy' 

Maybe I am 'bonkers'  and get told so from a few others  , but for me 'Baby/Babies, will keep me 'on-my-toes' and keep me young (at heart)

Charlie x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Quick update on us,

Suz's scan was text book on Wednesday, she has started the buserelin, (nurse Charlies job   ) goes back for another scan 15th august, if all's well its the HRT tabs for about a week, then pessaries progesterone, then if all's still OK ET the beginning of Sept.

Soooo Many "Ifs" though! but we try to keep positive!

Love to all,

Chas x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to send hannah a big     hope dp had a change of heart again and went ahead? how are you doing? keep us updated honey  

mimou omg yeh can get false negatives but not false positives am so excited for you honey, did you do another test? call eri and they may offer you a blood test to check levels an put your mind at rest

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

like Kirsty, I have been thinking of you and hope you have managed to salvage the situation      

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello

Hannah - hope you are doing ok   

My cross is a little bit darker today. No gp appointments available until next friday.
Quite scared about my age and the silly things I have done over the last 2 weeks 

Kat - hope your appointment goes well with the nurse
Peanuts - good luck with your cycle

mimoux


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mimou, what fab news, so happy for you and DH.   

Hannah, hope you got things sorted with your Partner, thinking of you hunni.

I'm just enjoying my last 2 days of freedom before I start my stabbing, of the joys !!

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 
*
Hannah*- still thinking of you  hope you managed to get something sorted out
*
Mimou*- OMG  have you tested again this morning  Am praying that this is the 'real deal'  so excited for you 
*
Suz & Charlie*- so glad that scan went well and you've started the FET cycle. Hope the jabs are going well. Chas sorry to hear that you haven't had much support from the guys  It is hard to see your partner go through treatment and not have an outlet yourself to discuss emotions; I know my DH found it difficult at times. But remember you have us 
*
FionaM*- how's the 2ww so far. Hopefully not sending you too  Lots of sticky vibes and  coming your way 

*Kat*- sorry about the defeat at the weekend but hey you're still in with a chance for the playoffs  Hope the chat with your Dad last night helped  his thoughts on adoption made sense to me. It's something I wondered as well if I'd feel the same way about it 

*Jayne*- how does it feel to be finished the studying (for now  ) Are you having a graduation ceremony for your Masters? Have a fabby time on Saturday when you're out  Me.. I'm loving not being at work  can't say I've missed it at all and so glad not to be embroiled in KSF. Yep that would have been me they were talking about  ( I managed to pass on the KSF training to one of my team when I realised I'd be off when it was being implemented so I got out of all the training for it  )

*Vonnie*- good that you are all set for Sunday  hope all goes well. Don't worry about the longer d/r seems to be a thing with ERI cycles at the minute  The stimms will kick in just fine and anyway it's quality not quantity that counts 
*
Dawn*- sorry that AF was a bit  but great news that you are back cycling already  I forgot you were on SP this time round, hope stimms is going well and bet you're not missing the buserelin  Hope scan today goes well 

*Elaine*- yippee third tri  It'll fly by and before you know it you'll be a Mum 

*Kirsty*- sorry to hear you're still feeling  hope the week off work has helped you to recover a bit. Hope bump coming along fine 

*Katerina*- must have been emotional telling your folks  My Mum burst into tears when I told her. Hope it goes well telling the in laws. I'm sure everyone will be delighted for you  Hope you're starting to feel a bit better 

*Doodler*- sounds like you are keeping really busy with the house. Our upstairs is almost done. DH just got 2 walls to paint in the hall and it's done. we can then move all the office/PC stuff back upstairs and free up the living room so we can get on with decorating it!
*
Clarabelle*- it's so lovely that everyone is excited for you  Has it sunk in yet that you are starting soon? I'm sure the injections will all go fine; you really do get used to them. Not a bad idea for DH to practice with darts actually  The quick stab approach is definitely best tactic.
*
Caroline Anne*- how's things with you? hope you're doing okay and not working too hard.

Wow it might actually have stopped raining at last; might go out later if it dries up. Rats Lily was asleep but has just woken up so there goes my chance of getting the ironing done now  Best dash

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Took me so long to type that I missed 3 new posts....
*
Mimou*- *FAN- BLOOMIN'-TASTIC*   Am so excited for you and DH; got everything crossed for you. Try not to stress about what you have or haven't done and don't fret about age (so what  ) I know someone currently pregnant au natural with number 1 at the sprightly age of 49 and all is well 

Lots of love 
(a very excited) Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mimou- congrats! What a surprise for you and us. hope all goes well 

hannah- 

vonnie- enjoy the next 2 days!

kirsty- hope you're feeling a bit better?

kat- its great you can talk to your dad in depth. I hope it helps your decision making. Did I mention the spanish clinic who have an embryo adoption clinic? No need for a legal adoption etc...just wondered if it might interest you.

suzand charlie- good luck for this FET charlie- why don't you try some of the guy threads on here?

maz- you snuck on there  I know that feeling of waiting for a room to be done so you can move a stuff back into it- roll on  
dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

what a gorgeous new photo of Lily

I was thinking about studying for a phD but have just found out that the Florence Nightingale fund who gave me the most money don't fund anyone twice.  Have seen a new job that looks very interesting so am going to apply for that instead....

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone
Sorry not been on here for an update.  Just wanted to say that you guys are the only ones that I told and it has made me cry so much to hear all your kind words - you guys are fantastic!!

Mimou - congrats to you - what a lovely surprise you must have got.

Update from me - after having to stay off work yesterday and spending the whole day thinking my life was over, DP and I talked and he did say that he was really really scared and was afraid he would not love the child and did not want another child of his in the world.  I have always known he has had doubts about having another family with me but we have been through so much in the 7 years we have been together over this, I really thought that as he went through the op himself - he had got to a place where he was feeling okay with it.  
ANyway - he said he wanted me to have a child with someone without the IVF issues and that he loved me more than anything but just could not face it.  I told him I did not want to be with anyone else and he understood thsi and agreed to go ahead.

That was all yesterday and obviously went into have EC this morning (still not 100% sure if he is behind me) - anyway - its done now and I am back home - feel fine - slept through the whole thing and woke up feeling ok.  If this does not work, I am not sure whether he will want to go through another cycle but I am playing it every day as it comes.... having a child means more to me than anything and I have decided that I will do it on my own if I have to.

Also - only collected 5 eggs which I dont think is that good?  To phone in morning so hoping that its good news, dont think I could handle another upset ........ this has all been like a horrible nightmare. Fingers crossed that its a good result!.

Thanks again sooo much to you all for being so supportive - I could not have gone through it without all your kind words.

Hannahx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hannah,

Huge hugs to you     
You have been through so much upset and distress as well as all of the rest of it. Can only begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Please take care of yourself. Put yourself first and take time to heal physically and emotionally.
If you are on your own this weekend please get in touch if you need some support or to chat. I know that there are so many wonderful ff's on here who are all thinking of you and sending you  
I am sure that others will tell you this, but I will too ( from experience !) that it is quality that counts and it is much much better to have 4 quality eggs than oodles of slightly dodgy immature ones, so please please don't worry about that.
Look after yourself , you have done brilliantly to get this far
big hugs
lovemimoux


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hannah,

   to you.  I just want to re-iterate what Mimou has said you've been through so much in the past 48 hours so rest up and take it easy.  We're all here for you if you need to chat.  Remember it only takes 1 egg, on my first time I only got five but 2 were but back at grade 2 so please don't be too down on the numbers its quality over quantity.

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

only you know what's most important in your life and I wish you well whatever the next few weeks and beyond hold for you.  

Jayne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Girls,

I have not been on for a couple of days and OMG so much has happened!

Hannah - I can't believe what you have been through in such a closespace of time to EC.  So glad you managed to go through with it.  I only got 5 eggs, 4 of which fertilised and 2 grade 2's put back in so don't worry about only getting 5 if they are a good quality then thats what matters.  Hope you get things sorted out with DP, it's such an emotional time as it is going through the treatment.  Take care xx

Mimou - that is just fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is what we will wish would happen, do you think you are only a few weeks?  Congratulations.

Maz - Lily is just gorgeous , you are so lucky!

Vonnie - good luck with the injections nxt week!

I am now a week into my 2ww and not much is really happening, don't expect to feel anything either way at this stage.  It is hard to tell with me as I have never got my period before the test date so theres no point in getting excited if it hasn't came before next Friday.  I am feeling fine (trying to keep positive!) getting bored of daytime TV!

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Hi to everyone else I have missed ( there was so many posts!)


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself and hope that I can join you.

My DH and me are going through our first ever ICSI treatment. DH had a vasectomy about 14 years ago and then had reversal a couple of years ago and it didn't work. He had his op in April this year and they managed to get 4 straws from him - or "bucketfulls" as the surgeon said! I had a scan and was told that I'd only be allowed one embryo transfer as I'm too small for 2.

So now I'm waiting on this months AF which should be next week - fingers crossed - but i'm still confused about a few things. I've read a few posts where people say that they take the pill for a couple of weeks before down regulating. I can't remember anyone mentioning this at the ERI. Is this normal? Also will I have to wait until I'm told if i'm on the long or the short protocol? I'm worried in case these are things i should have asked already

thanks very much
x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Internet restored! And you lot have been busy!

First of all - Hannah - you've done well to stay sane through all that . All I can say is that IVF is so stressful and it isn't until you are in it that you know how you're going to cope. It sounds like your DP has had a major case of the jitters and you've managed to keep your head remarkably well and handle it like a trooper (have I mixed enough metaphors there?). I can only echo what the others have said about wishing you all the best with whatever comes next. I don't think I'd be the only one on here to say that my DH has had his moments during our journey where he's wanted to chuck the whole thing in. I've known all along that, while he does want a child, if I was to sit him down and tell him I'd had enough of this and I'd like us to get on with life without kids he'd probably breathe a big sigh of relief - not at the idea of no kids but at the idea of not having to go through all this to have one. Your DP has kids already, so I can see that would give him a reason to feel even less keen on the whole process. BUT you absolutely should pursue your dream and he would not be the first bloke to be surprised how much he loves a child when it is real and not theoretical - I have several friends whose DPs have been set against kids (or more kids) for a variety of reasons and are now doting dads. As for the number of eggs, it's a cliche but quality is much more important than quantity. Hope you got good news about fetilisation rates.

Mimou - Fab news . You are your own fertility urban legend! There are folk who tell you that if you adopt you'll get pg - turns out even thinking about it might work !

Fiona - hope the 2ww doesn't get too tough and that there's good news at the end of it .

Doodler - Hope the house stuff is progressing OK and that you're managing to get some "me" time in there too. I'd be interested in hearing about that clinic in Spain - especially if DH's sperm test comes back dodgy in a couple of weeks. Hope you got my (rather belated) PM last week.

Suzanne and Charlie - hope this FET brings your dream closer. And Doodler makes a good suggestion - Charlie might well find some good support over on the bloke threads. I know if my DH could be persuaded onto a support board  that's where he'd be heading.

Maz - Lily is a honey, isn't she! She's got your colouring I think - hard to tell from a wee photo but I think she definitely takes after you.

Vonnie - loads of luck with the latest ride on the rollercoaster  .

Kat - I can see where your Dad's coming from there. I know that DH and I have talked about adoption and all the accompanying stresses and have wondered whether we have the energy and fight to get through it after putting so much into the ttc journey. Only you and D will know what you can and can't manage, but talking to family (and friends on here ) can definitely help you to sort through your feelings to help you come to a conclusion.

Jayne - Fantastic news on getting your qualification after so much dedication and hard work. Careful what you say about the PhD - my sister followed kind of the same path as you - she was qualified as a nurse (chose _not_ to go the degree route), then as a midwife, then got her MSc about 8 years ago and went into a job that involved research and is now doing her PhD through her job (she's working as a research nurse at a uni and she gets her fees paid and gets to use some of the research from the job as her PhD subject!). Good luck with the job ap. 

Claire - Yes, I've given up on WW - have joined eDiets online and am also seeing a personal trainer. I've lost about 5lbs (though the scales this morning say not  - not sure what that's about). But I'm definitely up for a coffee. And your news is just fantastic!! I am SO pleased for you! After all the time you've waited you deserve a lucky break   ! You're in the right place here for help and support and advice through your cycle. Can't believe they never measured your height before  - or did they and you've literally grown?

Hi to Dawn, Elaine and anyone else I've missed (the previous post thing has run off the bottom of the page).

Wow - I'd better shut up now or I'll take up a whole page of the thread on my own . Not much to report here. My latest trip to the boob clinic was long but uneventful. Think my hormones may be to blame - last cycle was a full 6 days shorter than usual. Maybe I'm perimenopausal . Have the MRI on my ankle next week and a mole check (hoping to finally get an answer as to how a mole that biopsied as "normal" then became moderately dysplastic by the time it was removed). I'm a walking medical disaster area (still no news on the tummy thing by the way ). Then we get to go away with the _whole_ family (dog included) for a week - looking forward to that (no - I really am !). Planning to do the CGH thing in October but nervously awaiting DH's sperm tests to see whether dodgy eggs, PCOS, clotting disorders and immune issues aren't the only things we need to worry about . Have been trying to remember who asked about the GCRM - PM me and I'll give you the gen.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing good and looking forward to the weekend!

Could not pop on without saying a MASSIVE   to Mimou - that is just the best news!  I logged on earlier and had a real spring in my step all day at your good news (and that's after not a great deal of sleep last night!!)

Vonnie / Dawn - wishing you all the best for your forthcoming cycles.  Will be thinking of you!

Hannah - what a terrible nightmare you have had.  Can only repeat what others have said - there are a great bunch of girls on here who I am sure will support you over the coming weeks.

All well here.  For the first time the wee fella is asleep upstairs and me and DH are downstairs with the monitor on!  We are looking at each other and not sure what to do with ourselves as is the first we have had some time together in a wee while!  Think I will be off to bed in a second so will solve that one!

Wishing you all well.

Jo xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls
Hey how are you doing?   Hope you are all enjoying this warm if a bit sticky weather (apart from the torrential rain about 9 this morning-first time I've ever seen the whole width of Portobello Road flooded!!     

mimou-Congratulations on just the best news to hear   so happy for you and DH and hope the next week just whizzes by for you   

Hannah - As the others have said, you've had a rough time so take good care of yourself and   that it is good news when you get results  

Jan-good to hear from you.  Big   whilst you are waiting for DH's sperm tests and glad you've got a date for CGH thing (  sorry not clued up on that one   ).  
Feeling in the medical disaster boat myself as waiting for test results from an endoscopy!   .  Hope you dont mind as it wsnt me but interested to hear about GCRM for me (all things considered for 2nd time positivity!) and for a friend of my sister.  I'll pm you.

Fiona M- Nice to hear from you on 2ww and hope loopiness hasnt got to you too much from daytime TV or 2ww !!).  Stay       and relaxed and   that time goes quickly for you. 

littleareca - Hi and welcome to this little community.  Everyone is great on here and I'm sure you will get lots of support.  Best to check with eri about using the Pill before down reg, not too sure on that myself. 


I had my scan on Thursday after 2 weeks down reg and have to double dose buserlin for another week and go back for scan on Wednesday next week.  Its OK, as I was kind of expecting it so not too bad!   

I've had a real fun week actually which has included a fairground (cant do the waltzer like I used to-sigh..!!), meeting a friend that I had lost touch with, a splurge in the White Stuff and DH and I sharing a bag of chips down at the harbour (think I'll put that on the list with golf and feeding ducks...  ).  And to top it all, DH has booked us to see "The Dark Knight" at iMAX in Glasgow and a meal and nice hotel on Sunday night.  Never been to IMAX before and cant wait to see the film! 

   to everyone I've missed and hope you have a great weeekend.
Boy, I'm knackered, time for book and bed!

Take care
Helenx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the support - and sorry for so many "me" posts at the minute.

Had phone call this mornign from ERI and 3 out of the 5 have fertilised!  What a relief.  Not sure what grade but going in on Monday for ET at 10am.
Was even more worried about none fertilising than I probably would have been if this whole thing with DP had not blown up - really feel like this is my only chance at it.

I get my exam results on 18th August and test date is 15th August - but this is definitely 100% worse than waiting on exam results......

Anyway - fingers crossed for Monday and good grade embies coming back onboard.

Fiona - hope the 2ww is going okay - thanks for putting my mind at ease that 5 eggs is okay - kept thinking of that whilst waiting on the call.

Helen - so nice that DH is taking you away to a hotel etc. for a night.  Sounds lovely and just what you need whilst going through this process.

Littleareca - welcome - I can assure you that you will get all the support you need here - these girls are fantastic - i could not have gone through the last few days without them.

Jan - thanks so much for your supportive words.  Its good to hear DP is not the only one who goes through this - I just wish they would be more positive when they talk to us rather than just saying "i cant do it"..... know what I mean?  

Charlie - thanks for giving me the "male" perspective on all of this.  It really helps to see it from a guy's point of view too.

Hi to everyone else (sorry not got much energy this weekend for lots of personals!  Will be better ff soon!) - and just wanted to say thanks again for all your support.

Hannahx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thats excellent news Hannah, 3 is good.  Now fingers crossed for good quality embroyos, you just get over one hurdle then you start worrying about the next!!!

Try and have a relaxing weekend (easy said!)

Fxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hannah*- great news that you went ahead with EC and you've now got 3 fab embryo's  All the best for ET on Monday 

*Helen*- sorry to hear that you're downregging again for another week. Seems to have happened to loads of us on here in recent cycles  Hope it does the trick though and you'll be ready for stimms next week 

*Fiona*- hope you're still keeping sane  Lots of  and  coming your way

*Jo*- well done on getting Cameron down  We've been putting Lily up in her room for a few weeks now and it's amazing to finally get your evenings back and be able to sit down and have diner together 
*
Jan*- glad to see you back online. Glad the boob visit went well and hopefully the MRI will be uneventful too  didn't realise the gastric issues are still to be sorted out though  Hoping the clean bill of health will come through this year   Lots of  for the sperm test results and here's to success in October  Thanks for the comment about Lily, she is just a wee poppet and has my hair and nose but DH's eyes and mouth.
*
Mimou*- you still in shock Mrs  Hope you're okay and not going too  it does take a long time to sink in. Lots of  for GP appointment next week.
*
Littleareca*- welcome to the gang  Hope we'll be able to advise and support you through your upcoming cycle. Good news that they manged to get plenty of sperm from DH after his op, should be plenty there to get you through your ICSI cycle  ERI don't use the pill during cycles and it isn't standard for IVF treatment although some clinics may use it (sorry don't know why unless it's to regulate hormones prior to cycle ?) Also the standard treatment protocol that is used is the Long protocol with downreg and then stimms. The short one is usually only offered if there have been previous problems with response to the long one.
*
Vonnie*- lots of    for tomorrow and stabbing 
*
Doodler*- yep just beat you to the last post  Was taking advantage of a sleeping baby to get some FF posting done  Hope your house is coming along better than ours (mind you you've already done one up and sold it in the time we've taken to decorated half of ours    )

Have a fabby weekend everyone.

Love
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hannah,

Great news about your embies, loads of    for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Fiona, how you bearing up during 2ww?

Jan, good to hear from you hope you doing okay?

Maz, Lily is adorable you must still be on cloud 9 with it all.

Jo, hope you enjoyed your quiet time.

Doodler, how u mrs

Jayne, u going to the Hull game today?  I've got the joys of watching on the tv with DH, cue some shouting at the tv from him

Mimou, still on cloud 9?

Kirsty, how u keeping?

Well started jabbing today, not to bad its strange as it 2nd nature when you start up again.  Is it ok to exercise while d/r?  I like to go out running as it destresses me so would like to continue until I start stimms.  Drugs must be affecting me already as after my run I came home and de-cluttered my clothes, DH has never seem me so focused!!

Hope everyone is well

Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Help!  Re Vonnie's post - I've been regularly thrashing up and down the swimming pool - well 30 minutes twice a week since starting down reg!   .  Is the advice not to exercise whilst down reg? Must listen/investigate more   

Vonnie - Hope you are doing OK with the stabbing!  

Heading off to IMAX in Glasgow in a while to see the Dark Knight.  I'm soooo excited!   .  I was going to have a swim in the hotel pool, maybe not now!!

Hope everyone is well,
Helenx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello everyone . Hope you are having a good weekend.

Vonnie - hope you are strapped in to your seat and have removed all loose jewellery !! Huge big lucky good lucks for this cycle    . Good for you with the organising. Re - exercise  - IMHO I think it is great for keeping you in a positive frame of mind, makes you healthy and strong, and gets the blood rushing around your body. I seem to have conceived on a mountain biking holiday where we spent 5-6 hours a day biking in the blistering heat. Me and dh have a funny way of relaxing   , but we did do some lying on the beach type r and r afterwards. Hope the buserelin behaves itself and everything goes smoothly for you.

Hannah - good luck for your E/T transfer tomorrow. Hope things are settling down a bit for you and you will be able to take things easy next week.   

Maz - Lily is an absolutely adorable wee cutie-pie. I love the new photo of her.

Jayne - how was Olorosa - did you have scrumptious food ?

Fiona M  Good luck for the secondweek. I found it much harder than the first. Time seems to drag. I hope you have got some nice distractions to keep you from going crazy. Will be crossing everthing for you for the end of this week.  

Doodler - how is the house reno coming on? Hope you are managing to get a rest.

Jan - glad you are back online. I hope everything goes well for your appointments. You have got such a lot on your plate, thank goodness for the holidays. Good luck with the sperm testing.

Kat- how are you doing ? 

Elaine - hope you are feeling better and are beginning to 'bloom'.  

Dawn- good luck with new cycle - hopefully - no downreg ?? Hope you are settled into your new place now.  

Katerina - how are you doing , hope you are not feeling too wiped out and sick. Hope all is well with you   

Thankyou for all your lovely congratulations it was so lovely to read - dh wanted to read it too 
I am slightlyless terrified today (but still almost 100% terrified) Am sending myself loopo with worry and superstitious almost OCD type behaviour .     Keeeping busier today so am a bit saner  

Big hugs and best wishes to Kirsty, Littleareca, helen, Jo, Clarabelle and everyone else

Take care x x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mimou

I can only imagine how terrified you are...I guess you're terrified to be pleased and enjoy the situation but that's the least you deserve.  I hope your blood test on Friday brings with it some comfort and reassurance  

Yes, we had a GREAT time in Oloroso.  We both had fishcakes and shared a side order of chips    We also had TWO bottles of Bollinger.  Did I mention my sister was paying   We then went through to the bar and had a couple of cocktails (I paid)  

BRILLIANT

Jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Flash/Vonnie - it's ok to do moderate activity during d/r  & stims (I went swimming 2-3 times per week) but Zita West suggests not to much aerobic stuff in the gym (treadmill etc.) as your blood flows down to the feet a lot instead of going to the womb.   

During 2ww suggestion is not to do much exercise again (gym work out) for same reason as above, but deffo NO SWIMMING due to possible infections. 

Doing ok ... first Zolly was on Friday, taking the HRT since as well... bit worrying that they mention the whole "tell your doc if you have migraines", but both Dr T/EFREC AND my GP should have all alarm bells ringing if that should cause a problem with me (I have migraines since I am 7).  Get a bit headachy, but may be just the weather (and the fact I had a glass of Sangria yesterday ...    ). 

Gotta go back to the gym tomorrow - had a break with nasty period pains this week.


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG - just typed the longest post in the world, and the cat stood on the keyboard and somehow managed to delete the whole thing!     He's in danger of being skinned!

No time to retype everything just now, as DH is muttering something about needing to get online...

Hannah, I'm so sorry you've been through so much recently.    I'm thrilled that you have good embies ready for transfer, and will be thinking about you tomorrow.    

Mimou, I'm delighted for you - what wonderful news!  Congratulations!    

Hello to everyone else, and I'll catch up with you later, once I've finished shouting at the cat!

C xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hannah- hope ET went well today hon. Its a miracle you've got to this stage- I agree with what Jan and the others have said- its a hugely stressful time for both sides. Just hope it all works out 

clarabelle-  poor pussy! He just wants to be loved.  

kat- hope the Zolly isn't too horrendous this time. On my last FET where they had me on 8 different drugs a day- the advise on all of them contra indicated the others- but the best one was "don't use if you could be or get pregnant" what a  laugh.

Jayne- get you on the Bollinger  Lucky ducky- I've become alcohol intolerant again   I'd love to try Oloroso- hope you had a great time.Good luck for going after the new job  

mimou- come now don't be shy- you were doing more exercise than 5-6 hrs cycling on holiday to come back pregnant    Actually you inspried me to shave my legs yesterday IYKWIM  One day at a time but every day theres no news is good news.

helen/vonnie- yes moderate exercise you're used to should be fine  if d/r isn't knackering you, but be careful when stimming - apart from diverting blood away from reproductive bits don't forget they will be needing more nourishment than usual as you could have 10-20 times more follies growing- its ok to do gentle exercise but no heavy lifting/twisting etc as you're more prone to injury with sowllen ovaries.Ditto what Kat said- swimming/hot tubs are a no no for infection reasons. My clinic says post EC no exercise that bobs a ponytail( its in the US!) for a week after EC/ET.Good luck girls 

little areca= welcome to our thread and FF!  Sorry to hear you need ICSI but hope we can help- some clinics use the pill for 3 reasons. To time your cycle with their workload so there is less disruption from late AFs etc, for the rebound fertility that may happen in the month following an ovarian "rest" and there is some evidence it can help prevent hyperstimulation where you produce too many eggs.If you have any questions you can always phone the nurses at ERI who are always good to help. they will give you loads of time to ask stuff during your visits when you start tx.


maz- what stage is Lily at? How is she feeding? She's a doll but how are you managing without your hair?  

Jan- Phew- so glad the breast clinic put your mind at rest. Us and our boobs huh  Hope the news is also good after MRI etc. Got everything crossed that DHs sperm tests come back normal - its good that he doesn't have fertilisation  or initial embryo making problems so hang on to that. It will be one more thing ticked on the list of "why the h*ll not us" list. When are you off on holiday? expect you'll be back at school soon too?Where has the summer gone?Need to get together soon 

fiona-   hoping for good news and good things happening in there! Its a nightmare but you'll get there- got to be in it to win it as they say

sorry if i missed anyone and I know i have-

mouching around tired today after attempting to cut 7 plus foot huge hedge in garden up scaffolding yesterday-OMG thats a core workout with the electric shears- please don't make me go and do more today.... 

dx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just a quick "me" update (sorry!) - thanks for all the good wishes.

Well I had two Grade 2 embies - one at 6mm and one at 9mm .... I nodded but really was not sure how good or bad that was!!  The other wee embie didnt make it (only at 3mm) so they are just disposing of it.
So pleased they are Grade 2 though - didnt realise you also got a wee photo.

I really was not prepared for how emotional it was in there - DP came with me and he openly said how scared he was before we went in - but it was nice to see him clutching my hand as we watched our wee embies going in.....  
Anyway - back to work tomorrow so my friend is coming round any minute for a wee while (with her new baby!) - maybe her baby can send good vibes to my tummy!!  

Clarabelle - my wee cat does that too when I am studying - he jumps up on my desk and sits on top of my book so that I have to look at him rather than the book!  Wee soul.

Doodler - thanks for the hug - hope you are resting after all that hedge cutting - well done you!

Jayne - I love Oloroso too - never been for ages - sounds like a good night.

Fiona - hope you are doing okay - you are right, the hurdles never go away - now petrified for AF to turn up!

Thanks again everyone for getting me through this last week.  Just taking it one day at a time - especially over this 2ww.

Love to everyone - sorry for no more personals

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hannah- what brilliant news   I'm so glad you've pulled together as a team for today- speaks volumes about your relationship. we'll let dp off the hook  Grade 2's are what they get most of their pregnancies from so sit tight and do lots of visualising of the embryos snuggling in.Last cycle I did lots of talking to my tummy as if already pregnant- daft I know but as it turns out I was briefly and it helped me through 2ww 
You are now officially pregnant until proven otherwise. 

dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Doodler -  ya minx! Lucky dh 

Hannah -     well done  !! You are pupo ! All the luck


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Well done Hannah, you got exact same as me!  Welcome to the 2ww it will drive you crazy!  I am not feeling anything yet was like this the last twice so keep panicking that is hasn't worked again.  Keep thinking it would be better if I had some spotting or some cramps to show a sign but nothing.  
Has anyone else got pregnant who hasn't had any symptoms?

Fiona


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fiona- if i had a £ for everyone who thought they weren't pregnant with no symptoms and vice versa i'd be rich! Every pregnancy is different so may have no symptoms at all


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Fiona  - hang in there - it is so tough as you get nearer to test day. Thinking of you, hoping that you can somehow keep busy and positive. keeping everything crossed for you   
big hugs


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am still at work and been catching up with you all so just got time for a quick post

mimou congratulations honey, you should call eri they may do a blood test for you and put your mind at ease and also poss book you in for a 7 week scan? can always ask.

hannah so glad you got 2 good embries put back and that dp came good in the end, hope it all works out for you both

doodler is dh in for a treat then  i am feeling alot better thanks still being sick 1-2 times a day but a vast improvement on keeping nothing down 

fiona doodlers right is impossible to tell, got everything crossed for you honey

helen / vonnie good luck

dawn/ kat hows things going?

jan still no internet?

clarabel i sypathise, caelan is always doing that, cant skin him though 

hi to everyone i have missed have to go or will get done for internet abuse, will catch up with personals soon

p.s lorna (fin) had a little boy tonight called evan, both are doing well.

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hannah - grade 2 is good!! They usually give me cell count, not millimetres though, so can't comment on that? Glad to hear DP was in with you and giving support ... sorry for my comment earlier that week ... not my week last week really.

Intermittent internet at the moment, so no further personals for a bit .... 

Just quick update from me - on zolly and HRT since Friday, got a bit headaches Friday/Saturday/Sunday but nothing after today's pill. So think it's just my body getting used to the whole different "hormone cocktail" I am getting!   

Still get hot flushes (great... just THE weather for that, isn't it) and again think it will take about a week for HRT to actually work. 

Got car troubles ... looks like we won't have the car for a while, need urgently a car (and lots of parents ferrying their kids and friends up to Fife) for a junior tournament on Saturday, I have to hand over fairly heavy die cutters (scrapbooking stuff - like "cookie cutters" for paper) to a friend - but can manage by bus. 

And have totally forgotten to make an appointment with Dr T for scan - will have to phone EFREC tomorrow from work. 

Haven't seen the inside of the gym last week at all, but hopefully get my 3 days in this week. Got pulling pain like cyst on right side, wonder if it's aftermath of period, or Zolly attacking the existing small cyst ... or in the worst case a bigger cyst which was growing before we could get Zolly onto it??

    

Well... had to inform my cross stitch buddies that I cannot attend tomorrow - it's down Drylaw and I don't fancy waiting for a bus around 9pm in that area really... and DH can't pick me up because the car's broken.  

Well... gotta dash ... had a long day with walking around (and some craft shopping) at Perth!  

HUGS to you all!
Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry for being such a bad FF recently, I've had my folks and brother & sister over to visit me for a long weekend, and have been really busy shopping, eating and gossiping with them!  Dropped them at the airport at 7pm, had a wee snooze on the sofa, then thought I better get on here to see what's been happening - what a time everyone is having!  

Hannah - oh hun, as all the other girls have said, I'm so sorry that this has turned out to be such a stressful time for you and DP, but glad he agreed to go ahead in the end  , and he was there supporting you through ET.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for a positive outcome from your txt.        Take it easy over the next couple of weeks  

Mimou - wow, congratulations, thats the best news ever!   Just goes to show that things happened on there own just around the time you made your decisions and plans for going forward! Keeping everything crossed for your GP appt this week, although I do think you could phone the ERI and see if they could squeeze you in for a blood test - worth a try    

Katerina - how you feeling hun?  Can I ask if you went for blasts or embies this time around (sorry can't remember  ).  Have been having this conversation with the Dr's and haven't quite decided what to do.

Kat - hope the Zolly and HRT kick in soon and sort out your hot flushes  .  Did you manage to get an appt with DrT?  Hope the pulling pain is only AF aftermath  

Maz - hi hun, as the others have said - Lily is sooooo cute!  Sounds like you're really enjoying being at home with her, it's definitely suiting her  

Suz&Charlie - good luck for d/r and your FET, keeping fingers crossed for you  

Jayne - sounds like you had a fab lunch!  Very jealous of your bottles of Bolinger - partial to a wee drop of fizz myself.  Indeed even let myself have a half glass of fizz today to celebrate my mum & dad's Silver wedding anniversary - couldn't resist!  I asked to go for a SP this time, as every time I d/r, I seem to get worse side effects from the buserelin    .  Like you had to d/r fro weeks last time (although only 3 and a half compared to your mammoth 5!), so didn't want to do that if I didn't have to.  Luckily I've always had a good crop of eggs, so seemed suited to SP - so far so good!

FionaM - well done on getting to the 2nd week of 2ww without going too loopy - not looking forward to the daytime TV myself!  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your test day         .

Littleareca - hello and welcome to our wee thread, the girls are great and someone always has an answer to questions (ususally Doodler!!) so feel free to ask away.  As the girls have said - ERI usually go with the long protocol, but make sure you ask them lots of questions about your treatment when your there - believe me they've heard them all before!  Hoping AF arrives soon, and you can start your rollercoaster journey - good luck     

Jan - welcome back to the world of technology!  What a time you're having - are you getting Tesco clubcard points for every hosp appt/test you have?     Hope your MRI comes back ok.  Keeping fingers crossed for DH's swimmers tests   , think you both deserve your holiday - are you off anywhere nice?  Thank you so much for the info on reflexologist - managed to fit in 2 sessions before she went on holiday - really relaxed me before treatment.

Helen - I'm at ERI tomorrow as well - maybe see you there.  Keeping fingers crossed for stimms for you       

Jo - fab to hear from you, well done on getting the wee fella sleeping, and getting some time for yourselves  

Vonnie - how's the d/r coming along?  well done you on de-cluttering your wardrobe - if you've any energy left, I still have some packing to do you could help with!!   Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle      

Doodler - so, any more hedge cutting today?  Hope you've been taking it easy, and keeping Max away from those electric shears!

Kirsty - glad you're feeling a bit better  .  Thanks for the news on Lorna, thats fabby.

Finbarina - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Evan      

Clarabelle - has the news sunk in yet?  How's your cat?  

And now for my news!  SP seems to be suiting me (so far anyway), scan on Wed showed 9 follies on each side - and boy am I feeling it, tummy is really bloated and tender!  Back tomorrow for another scan and bloods to make sure I'm not going to ovulate on my own.  But looks like I might be on for EC on Fri or Sat. 

I did have a bit of a wobble on Monday, was in for scan with Dr Raja and asked him about going for Blast this time, he gave me chat about odds being about the same.  Had to go back to the waiting room to wait for a room to get my bloods taken, and it was Dr T who came round for me and wanted a chat!  He has advised me to go with a 2 embryo transfer, as with my history it would give me a better chance of prg.  Got a bit teary talking to him, as was on my own, and wasn't prepared in anyway for a chat with him - especially as he seemed to be going against everything I've read on Blast success rates.  Bit confused as what to do, but will see what happens after EC.  Trying to keep as positive as possible with this cycle, and certainly have had lots of distractions so far - packing, organising movers and having my family across.  Just hope my 2ww can cope with actually moving out during the 2nd week  .

Just realised how late it is!  Better get off to bed

Big hugs to all my FF 
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Oh my goodness - look at the rain! 

Dawn, it's great you are progressing so quickly   try to take each step at a time.  I realised that when I decided to ask about blasts, I ended up not getting enough eggs so do think about your choices but sometimes these decisions are taken out of our hands anyway.  Good luck with your next scan.  

Lorna, CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Evan.  Another Jambo arrives into the world for a life of misery        Only joking.  I hope your labour went to plan and can't wait to see a photo of him

Fiona, you are getting ever closer.....what day are you testing?  i really hope you get a great big positive result  

Hannah, PUPO!!!! Well done you.  After all you and dp have been through is amazing.  I hope that this is your time

Talking of time...mine is running out so had better get ready for work

Hope you are all having a good week.  I'm living quietly trying to save my cash for my holidays

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls!

Mimou - what fabulous, wonderful news!!!! You completely deserve it, and I've got everything crossed that your little embie is snuggling in for the next 8 months.   Hoping that you are still feeling okay, and managing the suspense until you see your GP (or spending oodles on hpts!).  Would you be about 5 weeks now?  Don't worry if you're not feeling any/many symptoms yet - i got sore boobs early on (during 2ww), but then almost nothing until wk 6 since when I've felt very sick...  

Hannah - so glad you got through EC and ET, and hope you can put your feet up now (relaxing might be too much to ask, but doing very little and looking after yourself is the main thing   )  Like Kat, I wonder if they were telling you the cell number rather than size of your embies ?  I think they're microscopic at this stage, and 6 and 9 cells (and 3 for the one that couldn't be frozen) sound about right for good grade 2s that are going to implant beautifully!  

Dawn - glad SP is suiting you.  We went for 2 day 3 embies to transfer (and believe me, I'm now thinking there might be a lot more to SET than I'd given it credit for  !).  But at the time I felt 2 day 3s might be a better chance than one blast, and as we had 8 embies after ICSI (from 14 eggs - 5 were immature, and from 23 follicles at last scan), we didn't seem to have that many to play with.  I guess I also find it stressful having uncertainty over when ET will be when you're trying for blasts.  What we did push for, and ERI were happy to agree to, was to grow on the 6 embies we had left at ET (of which 4 or 5 apparently looked good enough to freeze at day 3) to blast stage, and 4 were then good enough to freeze as blasts.  I'm hoping that though ERI have done hardly any blast FETs that its true that frozen blasts have a better chance of thawing well, and possibly a better success rate.... Its a lottery though, and we knew it was a risk leaving them that long, but FETs don't inspire me much anyway, so it seemed worth it to try and increase the odds a little.  Hope that helps  

Got to rush - not feeling too sick yet this morning but yesterday was awful so i'm not counting on being ok for long...

Hugs,

Katerina x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a quickie to say Hi 

dawn- your cycle has gone really well so far so take heart from that. You're producing large numbers of eggs which is great- wish my ovaries would churn them out like that  if ERI are giving you the choice of 1 blast versus 2 day 3 I would opt for 2 day 3 if there are some that are really standing out from the crowd( lets be positive here ).If they'd let you put back 2 blasts I would do that first and foremost. If the embryo is a good one whether it goes back day3 or day 5/6 makes no difference- the trouble is trying to select out the one that is most likely to make it, as you know.But I would culture the others on to blast to freeze ones with the best chance.My frostie was slower on day 3 but still made it to blast ahead of other grade 2's i had. Blast culture is only good if a lab is having/had good experience - but haven't they now employed a top embryologist? 
the main thing is with numbers- you're on ET 5 this time and so by chance you have to come across a good one eventually.Got everything crossed for you- be kind to yourself -its hard on the old emotions   
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

What a horrible day of rain, hope you've all managed to stay dry today!!

Scan this morning went well, still a good crop on both sides, but not big enough to go for EC on Friday.  Having ICSI we need them to be about 19mm.  So they're going to let me go until Monday, with a reduced dose of gonal F.  Back on Friday for more bloods and scan to see how I'm getting on.

Katerina & Doodler - thanks for your advice on embie vs Blast, have been thinking the same - about going for 2 day 3 embies.  They'll definitely not let you put back 2 Blasts, although I seem to remember Katerina having 2 lower grade one put back last time!  Hadn't thought about leaving others (if I have any!) to go to Blast after ET, will mention that to them on Friday.  Keeping fingers crossed that chance is with me this time - a BFP would feel better than winning the lottery at the minute!  

Katerina - hope you've been feeling ok today. How did telling the in-laws your news go?

Doodler - so is your wee exercising man a sign of you being good and hitting the gym?

Jayne -  thanks for your advice - definitely taking this cycle one day at a time!  Where are you going on your hols?  Hope you have a fab time, you deserve it  

Helen - sorry I missed you in the waiting room this morning, was hoping to get there a wee bit early to catch you - but I'm so not a morning person!   How did your scan go?  Hoping the d/r has come to an end and you've started stimms.  

Fiona & Hannah - how's your 2ww going?       

Take care  
Dxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Hope you have managed in some way to stay out of this horrible weather today!

Just wanted to ask "help" as had scan today after 3 week of d/r and need to carry on at double dose for another week. I _*think * _ I've heard of others d/r for longer than 2/3 weeks, is that right? Dr R said the scan showed not much change from last week and that this jsut happens to some people. What would happen if there was no change next week? I always think of things to say/ask when I come out  and I thought I maybe should have told him that AF had been a bit erratic over the last couple of months which is really unusual for me so would that make a difference this time around?
Havent really felt any bad symptoms during the last 3 weeks but bit worn out tonight.

Take care  
Helenx
PS Hi Dawn, internet connection a bit crazy tonight (coming out in sympathy with me  ) so didnt see your post. Glad all going well for you


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Helen

Just to let you know I d/r for over 5 weeks last time.  Firstly the lab was shut for a week so extra week 1, then I had a cycst that needed drained - extra week 2, then the cyst was actually an endoetrial cyst not just fluid so I needed a week of antibiotics - extra week 3    The MAIN thing is that your ready and your body is prepared for stimms so hang on in there.  I know you want to provide the best conditions for your wee embies.  Hang in there  

Jayne


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Flash41 said:


> I've heard of others d/r for longer than 2/3 weeks, is that right?


Certainly is Helen. On my 2nd cycle I had to down reg for 6 weeks partly due consultant being on hols but mainly cause of my body not playing! It was horrible 

Fingers crossed you're stimming very soon  

Rachel x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hiya helen,

sorry to hear you are feeling rough with the d/r. I just wanted to echo what the others have said about the importance of being properly downregged before you start stimms - I'm with Jayne on that one !
On my last medicated fet, when I went for my baseline scan, my lining measured 4mm, this was thought to be borderline but I started oestrogen tabs ( equivalent of stimms). I kept bleeding, so much so that they had to cancel the cycle eventually, and Dr R said that I probably wasn't properly d/regged. So - better to err on the side of caution and make sure things are in tip top condition rather than ploughing on !! I really hope you don't get too many nasty symptoms and are managing to keep chirpy ! Good Luck !!  

Jayne - how are you doing ? I have spent the last week at home with LOADS of paperwork, planning etc to do but have NO self discipline, am a TOTAL procrastinator and have got NOTHING done   . Too busy messing about on the internet!!
It makes me realise how well you have done to get your Masters completed when there are so many other reasons to do things tomorrow or later or next week   You must have an iron will  !! 

Dawn- so glad to hear this cycle is going well - sounds like you have a great crop of eggs growing there. I bet it was quite weird (make that great!) not having to go through downregging. Good luck for your move and your e/c on Monday . Keeping everything crossed for you    

Fiona - how are you doing ? How are you feeling . I hope you are bearing up ok and have got lots to occupy you. I want to send you
lots and lots of luck and best wishes for tomorrow   

Hannah - how are you doing ? Hope all is well on week 1  

Kirsty- how are you feeling ? Hope the sickness is easing off? How is Caelan doing ??

Elaine - how are you ? Did not realise you were so far on - you must be getting excited !! Hope time is not dragging too much and that you are feeling good  

Clarabelle - are you all geared up for beginning your cycle - very exciting !!! I know what you mean about trying to lower people's expectations - it is quite suprising how many people think IVF=instant baby - although in many cases they are right ! here's hoping !!  

Doodler - how are you doing ? Has the crap weather put paid to your hedging ? Hope you are indoors , keeping bic in business 

big hugs to you all - katerina, Maz,Jo,Lorna (many congrats on the birth of Evan !!), Kat

love mimou x x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Lorna - Congratulations on the birth of your son, Evan.  Can't wait to see a photo.

Well I find out tomorrow the result, not sure what to think.  The last twice my period has came the day after I got my negative reuslt so I would prefer just to wait and see!  I absolutely hate making that phone call.

Mimou - good luck with your appt at your GPs tomorrow.

Hannah - how are you bearing up on the 2ww?

Helen - hopefully next week you will be ready to start stimming.


Dawn - good luck with EC on Monday.

Will post tomorrow with my news (fingers crossed!)
Fiona
xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Fiona - HUGE good luck for tomorrow !!      It's such a tough time  Keeping everythings crossed for a 3rd time lucky with your fab embies.
Lots of love

xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

helen- complete bummer having to d/r another week but the others have explained its for the best. if you have any questions for Dr Raja or thong just phone and ask to speak to them- i always think its better to have your fears allayed than to worry about something.I must say i appreciate my clinic having you on the pill pre tx as you always have a bleed right on schedule and after doing a 3 week d/r on double dose once -it was horrendous. At least you sound relatively chiper on it  

dawn- excellent news and a nice coast will give everything time to mature nicely- lord knows one of us mutiple cyclers deserves a break so you go girl    

mimou- I'm the biggest procrastinator there is- switching on the mac is a killer for getting work done for me- I admire Jayne to for her determination  Any symptoms yet? And again I say thanks for the inspiration 

caroline- how are you honey? ok? 

fiona- best of luck for tomorrow-got fingers crossed for you- its bloomin nerve wracking   

rachel- 6 weeks- you deserve a medal!

Off to do some actual work today  please kick my   if i appear back on here
dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

no , kick my **** - I'm the laziest !


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
At work so just sneeking on for a few minutes.

Fiona - wishing you lots of luck for test tomorrow!  Will be thinking about you.  

I have to attend a client night at the Fringe tonight but really just want to go home.  So tired - has anyone had a lot of tiredness in 2ww?  Wondering if its the pesseries.  

Sorry no more personals
Hx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon Chicks,

Hope you are all well today.  Just wanted to wish Fiona all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you hunni.

Stabbing is going as well as can be expected, got a corker of a bruise and now waiting from AF to put in an appearance, finger crossed she'll be here in the next few days.

Helen, sorry to hear you need to d/r for another week, best to get it right though,

Mimou, hopw u feeling about tomorrow, hope you get on okay.

Just heading out but hello to Doodler, Jayne, Kirsty, Suz and Chaz, Dawn and everyone else

Speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

AAARH MIMOU! you made me come back on  OK your bahooky wins  I'd put something out if i wiggled like that

vonnie-ah the bruises- try the arnica cream  

hannah- tiredness is not uncommon- could be drugs, recovery from operation, emotional turmoil but could also be a good sign 

have varnished door since last post does that count?
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

Just bought some.  You've done more than I have, just sat watching TV eating a biccy need to get motivated to do something.

Y


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

OH MY GOODNESS

we're good at skiving on here aren't we        

that's what (fertility) friends are for  

Fiona

wishing the very best result tomorrow, we'll all be hanging out waiting on your news.  You know we're all here for you either way  

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

doodler - you should try it ! What with shaving your legs and all ,  dh  will love it  !! 


I have done NOWT, I look like a scrag end and house is like atip , poor children will learn nothing when I go back to school 

so ****tish


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

And I'm just as bad in the skivving stakes!!  

Hey, you guys are just fantastic, thank you, thank you very much for reassurance about down regging for another week!   .  And yes, I see what you mean about better to wait until I'm ready to go onto stimms.  I retired into my shell last night and had my mini-crisis   , but burst out of it at 6.30 this morning, all chirpy, chirpy, cheep, cheep and have had quite a laugh today!!  
We received a letter from a 7-year old, which was just one of the classics!   


Fiona - Lots of luck for test tomorrow   thinking about you and hoping for the best possible result.

Big   to all, think there is supposed to be sun tomorrow, HURRAH!!  

Helenx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me

FionaM - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, will be keeping everything crossed for you       

Helen - sorry about your extra week of d/r, but as the girls have said, it'll be worth it in the end, I'm sure there are a few girls now on the other thread, who had massive d/r's and ended up with BFP's      

Well done on the skiving girls - looking forward to some of that over the next couple of weeks!!

Catch up later
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Aargh just lost my post  Will try and get on properly for personals very soon, as I appreciate people keep asking after me and I'm rubbish at the moment for responding  Sorry but the old ribs make typing literally a pain 

I was loving all the skiving earlier, very entertaining  Anyway a couple of messages for now:-

*Fiona* - wishing you loads of luck for testing tomorrow, hope it all goes your way      

*Hannah* - hope you're bearing up on your 2ww  I lack energy at the best of times, so I'm probably not a good person to answer your question  

*Helen and Vonnie* - hope you both continue to cope as well with downregging, though sorry to hear about your respective extra down reg and bruising.

*Dawn* - hoping those follies continue to develop nicely for EC Monday      

*Mimou* - how are you feeling? Hope your wee bean is growing nicely in there      

Promise to be back on very soon to say a proper hello to the rest of you, but believe me you are all in my thoughts 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

A quickie for me - holiday season has turned very sociable and we've been out every night this week and (for me) most of the days as well. Very sadly, we had a funeral yesterday for one of my dad's oldest friends. He had written the most beautiful poem in Scots for his wife - not sure when he wrote it - about "going on ahead" and waiting for her, which my dad read at the service  . I'd known him all my life and he was a lovely, clever, gentle person - very like my dad, which was why they got on I think - and will be much missed.

Anyhow - we're off next week - DH, me, mum, dad, sister, niece, nephew, BIL for a few days, and the dog to herd us all. Should be fun - fourth year in a row we've done this (though we had them here last year when my dad was ill) and we usually manage without a multi-way family divorce  !

Helen - sorry the DR stage is going on a bit - sure it makes no difference in the end - just a pain at the time  .

Fiona - loads of luck for tomorrow    .

Dawn - good luck with EC    .

Hi to everyone else - sorry no more personals just now. Will be trying to check via phone while we're away, but we're in the middle of no place, so may have to catch up when we're back.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not able to post much just now, got visitors.... Just a quick message fro FionaM to say masses of       for testing tomorrow. I had no symptoms at all  on my last cycle   so it can be a good sign 

Love to all will try catch up soon. Helen, Hannah, Dawn & Vonnie hope treatment going well for you all so far  

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

fingers crossed  

Jayne


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Had my ec on monday -8 eggs and 5 had fertilised on tuesday when I phoned.Very excited...
Had et on wed,2 put back ,2 frozen( 4 eggs grade 1 and the other not so good).So now on the 2ww.Is it normal to still be sore,been taking it easy but twinges on my left side .roll on monday 18th..canny come quick enough !!
Lainey x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,
I saw a lovely gp today who was very nice and reassuring. She is going to contact the epu to see if I can have an early scan because of fibroid/previous tx. Feels a tiny bit more real now ( but I'm not getting carried away)
Hope everyone has a great weekend.

take care
xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to take so long to post.  The result was negative, so not feeling to great just now.

Will post later.

Fiona


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fiona,

Just wanted to give you and DH a big cyber hug   .  Thinking of you both at the moment and take care of each other through this difficult time.

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fiona

Been thinking about you all day.  So sorry.  Sending you both a  .
Take care of yourselves.

Hx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Fiona*- am so sorry to hear your news. Sending a massive  Take care of each other and know that we are all here for you whenever you need us 

*Mimou*- it is real  Hope you get quick appointment with EPU. Lots of      to you and DH

*Jan*- sorry to hear about the funeral this week  but sounds like it was a great send off (IYKWIM) Glad to hear that you're having a good summer otherwise, have a fab holiday next week with the family 

*Vonnie*- hope downreg still going well 

*lainey m*- well done on getting to the 2ww. Sounds like EC and ET went well with good eggs & embies. Hope 2ww goes smoothly for you 

*Helen*- glad you were feeling better yesterday  I'm sure another week of downreg will do the trick 

*Dawn*- great news that all going well with stimms and EC should be next week. Hope all goes well 

*Doodler*- most impressed at you varnishing doors between posts  If you run out then I've got plenty here need doing 

Must go and get to bed as exhausted today, been doing tourist things all week and absolutely shattered zzzz. Love to all, Kirsty, Elaine, Suz & Chas, Kat, Katerina, Clarabelle, Hannah, Jayne, Jo (and everyone I've missed)

Maz x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your news fiona, our thoughts are with you both at this difficult time,
All our love,

Suz's & Chaz x.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

Last time I had a negative result we went out all day and didn't post here until WAY later so it's totally understandable.  I'm so very sorry your reult was negative.  I wish there was something I could say to make it all better but I can't so I'll just say a   for you and send you a  

Please take care of yourself and come on here and vent all of your feelings to us whenever feels right

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

DH  and I had a long chat last night and we are going to have one more go at ICSI.  The first two cycles our embroyos were only grade 3's but this time they were 2's, if they had been 3's again then I think we might have stopped now but now we know we can get better quality we will try once more.

Think it is going to take longer to get over this failed cycle, I Look as though I have done a few rounds with Mike tyson been crying so much!  I just feel as though our life is always put on hold until this works for us, it is hard to plan holidays etc.  The next cycle is March so just need to wait.  I feel as though it is a problem with my womb as the fluid in the tube could be leaking and affecting the embroyo (thats what docs said could happen before we started) so I am going to speak to them again to see if they can do anything about the fluid.

Anyway enough about that need to get myself together, think I might go to the shops today a bit of retail therapy!

Mimou - Hope you got an early scan so you can get piece of mind.

Hannah - hope you are not going to mad, you are halfway there!

Iainey M - Hope your 2ww goes smoothly

Can anyone recommend a book about IVF (is it Zita West) going to try everything we can in preperation for next cycle.  I was also going to try refexology see if that would help with my endo, anyone got experience in this?

Thanks girls for all your words of support, you are all fab as usual!

Have a good weekend everyone
Love
Fiona


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

I'm so sorry to hear that you've been crying so much but to be honest, it's natural so in a sense it's good that you're able to express you utter sadness and disappointment.  I've only had one tube during all my treatment but Dr Thong actually removed or cut or clipped (I can't remember which) the tube I do have after about 3 or 4 failed cycles as he said the fluid can create an environment that is not good for embryos.  perhaps he could do the same for you.  

I have two or three books on fertility by Zita West and someone else and would be more than delighted to lend you them.  Just PM me and I'll post them to you.  I've had acupuncture for one cyvle and reflexology for another and bothe times felt I was doing aomething more positive.  For us, it didn't work but that's not to say it doesn't for others.  

HIT the shops and get some retail therapy under your (newly bought) belt.  Keep all the receipts and when you feel a little brighter...decide what you actually WANT to keep and take all the rest back  

Take care and look after yourself

Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls

Rain, rain go away!

Fiona, was thinking about you yesterday.  So sorry to hear your result, words can never really comfort so sending you a big   . I would recommend a visit to off licence/supermarket today for the most expensive bottle of fizz/wine/cocktails you can afford!
Take care of you and DH

Helenx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope your all ok, Fiona glad to hear your doing okay - completely know where your coming from with the Mike Tyson look.  Sounds as if you have a good plan of attack about the way forward, I hit the shops last time I got a BFN and it did help ease the pain - didn't DH bank balance though.

Got the afternoon to myself as DH was away to watch the footie this afternoon and then we are going out for dinner tonight, haven't decided where but I will be driving anyway, DH is choosing so if Hearts win it will be a 5 star cuisine but if they get beat more likely to be a McD's or a fish supper!!

Take care everyone
Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello all!

Fiona, I'm so sorry to hear your news.   It's good that you have thought about the next steps though. Thinking of you.

Dawn, hope all is going well. Have you had EC now? Hopefully the move will be an excellent distraction for the next wee while!  

Finbarina, congratulations on Evan's arrival. Hope you're all doing well.

Helen, are you bearing up with the additional d/r? I hope the chirpy feeling lasts! 

Vonnie, any sign of AF yet? I trust you got the 5* dinner (I overheard someone in Waitrose talking about a good result for the Jambos, so I'm assuming they won. I know nothing about football!)

Lainey, congratulations on being PUPO! I start back to work on the 18th, so it can take as long as it likes coming round, but I understand your anticipation...  

Hannah, I'm really glad DP was with you for ET, and congratulations on being PUPO! Hope you're coping and not going too 

Doodler, I hope you resisted the urge to get the hedge trimmers out in the rain! I'm really impressed that you're keeping so busy. I can't even bring myself to empty the dishwasher at the moment...

Jan, are you having a lovely holiday? Sorry to hear about the funeral, but it does sound like it was a heartfelt service. We'll have to get that coffee soon!

Kat, have you managed to get the car fixed yet? How are things going with your drug cocktail? I hope the cyst has been well and truly squashed. 

Katerina and Kirsty, sorry you're both so sick, and I hope it passes soon. 

Mimou, I hope you have a little more faith now, and that you're relaxing! I'm afraid I have to claim the title as the laziest on this thread. _Last _ summer I declared that I would wash the hall floor. I *still* haven't done it. 

Elaine, I can't believe how far on you are! It's so exciting. Sorry that you're still suffering. Not to worry, in a few months this will probably seem like the height of comfort...  

Hello to Maz, Suz and Charlie, Jayne and Littleareca. 

No sign of the cat yet, so I'll have to post quickly before he puts a paw in the works...

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

FionaM - so sorry to hear about your news   .  Think we've all had the Mike Tyson look at points through our journey - a good concealer is a must for all FF's!  Hope you're retail therapy helped and think a wee holiday might be order before March.  Big hugs to you and DH   

Jan - sorry to hear about the funeral you were at  , sounds very sad, but hopefully your family holiday will help to lift your mood, and your dad's   

Lainey - congrats on being PUPO, wish ing you lots of luck for your 2ww    

Mimou - that's great news hun, hope you can get an early scanto see bubba    

Maz - hi busy bee - you been doing Festival tourist things with Lily?  Hope you got a good nights sleep.

Vonnie - so was it 5* or fish & chips then?  Hoep you enjoyed it what ever it was  

Clarabelle - yep, hoping the move will be a good distraction - but just keep seeing things that need to be done!!  Just noticed how dusty all my lamp shades are - hope MIL doesn't think I'm messy as have persuaded her to help DH clean after the movers have been, as I'll be resting up!

Helen - know exactly wah tyou mean about the rain - sick of looking at is know!  How's the d/r going, hoping for stimms for you this week - when are you back at ERI?   

Hello and big hugs to Elaine, Katerina, Kirsty, Kat, Suz&Charlie, Hannah, Littleareca, Doodler, AnneS, and everyone I've forgotton - sorry head is mush, just back from a Christening  , and trying to get the dinner organised.

I'm at ERI for EC in the morning, so will hopefully let you know how I get on soemtime tomorrow
Take care
Dxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152384.0


----------

